# New Format For The 2010 J-BAIT



## HAWGHUNNA

The 6 representatives from the clubs that will participate in the 2010 J-BAIT were gathered last night to discuss the new format for Georgia's Jonboat State Championship.

This is what we laid down.

J-Bait 2010 Format

The 2010 J-Bait will take place on Oct 9 & 10.

It will be a two day event fished on Cedar Creek reservoir in the Gainesville area and Lake Varner in Covington.
*
In 2011 the J-Bait will be a three day event:*

The entry fee for the 2010 tournament will be $ 500 per club. If they field a full top 6 or not, entry is still the same.

There will be an optional big fish pot of $10.00 per boat at each lake each day.

Payout will be as follows:
Individual payouts:
1st place:	$ 500 PLUS PRIZES : Some have been announced, others to come.
2nd place:	$400  
3rd place: 	$ 300
Club champions: $ 1800

The tournament will be formatted in the following way:

Day one:	
Varner	                                                
JBA		1-3-5					
HVBA	2-4-6					
SJA		1-3-5					
LWB	2-4-6					
BANG	1-3-5					
SWAT	2-4-6

Day one:
Cedar Creek
JBA	       2-4-6
HVBA     1-3-5
SJA         2-4-6
LWB       1-3-5
BANG     2-4-6
SWAT     1-3-5

Grouping will stay the same on day two: each will move to the other lake for the second day of competition.

General rules:
Late for weigh in will result in DQ, have your boat on the bank at time stated (3:00 PM).
All boats will have an orange ribbon tied on the front trolling motor after live well is checked. This ribbon will stay on the motor for the tournament to let other boats know that you are a J-Bait competitor:

As soon as a team that fishes multiple trails sees that they will finish in the top 6 of more than one, they must declare a home club for the J-Bait. There will be no crossover of weights.

Filling vacancies in the top six for the tournament can be done up to the 10th place boat.
Example: If you have a boat in your top 6 that declares another club their home club and one of your teams just can’t make it, then you can go to your 7,8,9 or 10 finisher to fill the holes, with the highest ranking teams (7-10) being allowed the opportunity to move into the vacated position first.

There will be no individual substitution for the tournament. If one member of the team can’t make day one or day two, then the partner must fish solo.

Only 5 fish will be allowed in your live well at any given time, and NO culling of dead fish:

We will use the LWB penalty system for weighing in dead fish:
A Short fish that is brought to the scales, will result in a 5 lb. deduction from the teams total weight, and that team will not be eligible to win the big bass pot.

Teams must have an adequate aerated livewell capable of maintaining a limit of fish (5).

Tournament hours will be from 7 am to 3 pm each day.

There will be a 100 ft buffer rule for the tournament: boat to boat.

NOTE : I am gonna build an official  web site for the J-BAIT, that will include these rules along with a few other basic rules.

I understand that not everyone will agree that this format, and or payout schedule is appealing. But with the six of us sitting at the round table ..... this is what was decided for the 2010 event.

However, with this being said ..... we welcome criticism and praises alike.

It was my pleasure to have met Merrick and Russ, and a pleasure as well, to have worked with each of the 5 other members on the J-BAIT Committee to laid down the formats for this event. Thanks to each of you for taking the time out of your schedules to do this.

P.S .... A special thanks to Mrs. Pat Lee, for grillin' up some mean steaks.

I am looking forward to competing in this event (if our team qualifies to do so).


----------



## Randall

*Jbait*

Even though I will not be fishing it this year that looks like a great format that will have a lot of participation and more intrest. I think you guys did a good job.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Looks like a awesome format to me as well Terry, congrats to you all for putting in all your time to make this happen.


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> P.S .... A special thanks to Mrs. Pat Lee, for grillin' up some mean steaks.
> 
> I am looking forward to competing in this event (if our team qualifies to do so).



I agree 100% with both of the above statements! Jim - be sure to tell your wife thanks so much for the great food, and thank you for hosting us - it couldn't have been any better than that!


----------



## Meason

No disrespect to you all, I respect you all for taking time out of your schedule to come up with this format but I don't like it.  

It primarily caters to competition between the clubs and not the individual teams.  It actually almost discourages individual competition because it encourages information sharing between clubmates.  I don't want to tell Lozynsky anything during a tournament because I want to win.  If JBA happens to win the cup then that's even better.  I understand that there are those who prefer this but I bet the majority of the people who fish it wanna compete with their partner against the other teams to determine a "State Champion".    Are Russ and Merrick their respective club's president?  I'm curious because this format has "club presidents" written all over it.  

$1800 to the winning club and only $500 to the winning team?  That's $150 each to each member of the winning club.  Why would you take a substantial amount of prize money and turn it into a consolation prize?  If I fish two days on opposite ends of the state and ultimately beat the top teams from 5 other trails and only win $500 I'm gonna be disappointed.  It'll cost more than that to fish.  The $1800 should go to the individual payouts.  The "CUP" is all any club should need for bragging rights.  

I assume the winning team is determined from cumulative weights of days one and two.  Hypothetically, this could be considered wrong too.  Most of us can go to Varner and if the fish are in a positive mood, catch 18-20+ #'s and the very next day not catch a limit.  I'm not sure of the norms for Cedar Creek, but if it's a 12# lake then a good day one at Varner might not be overcome by a good day at Cedar Creek and you might be out of it the next day at no fault of your own.  I'm not sure if I'm making any sense but basically, the only way to truly represent the best cumulative weight is for every angler to be on the same body of water at the same time.

I thought the "representatives" were gonna bounce some of these ideas around with the members before a format was established.....

Meason


----------



## Derek Snider

*critique*

Being as critiques are welcomed, allow me to be the first to make one. I was under the impression that the j-bait commitee was formed to raise more money and participation towards the event. With $3000 being brought to the table, I feel like it would have been much more appealing to have paid out 3-5 places to the top placing teams and not $1800 to the winning club. There is usually $600-$800 up for grabs at any of the two day tournaments that are available to fish throughout the season, so why would you make the prize for the "superbowl" of bassfishing less than what is won during a regular season two day event? In addition, neither of the lakes drawn are even on lilwaterbassin's regular season schedule. With the present format, and driving to gainesville to fish foreign water, its not very appealing to me to have the chance to win back my gas money put in to fish the j-bait. Imo, the majority of the anglers fish with a partner of their choice to win the j-bait as a team and not as a club, and the winning club wins the cup for bragging rights, but again this is just my opinion. 

If the money was paid back to teams as I suggest, it could look similar to this: 1st place..$1200, 2nd place $800, 3rd place $500, 4th place $300, and fifth would get $200. Thats just a suggestion that I personally feel would get more people excited to fish. Take a look at the "champion of champions " on west point every year. Anglers have the opportunity to win $30,000 and that is why people fish it, not for their bass club to take home a prize. 

Thank you for the opportunity to share my opinions as I am a very passionate jonboat angler and sincerely appreciate the time that goes into to making our tournaments better.


----------



## russ010

I am not the club president nor do I hold any other position - we don't have positions. BANG talked about what we wanted as a club BEFORE showing up to the meeting, and all they wanted to do was fish. 

As far as the lake weights and what you might get at Varner day 1 and not on day 2 and not get at Cedar Creek day 2 or vice versa - well, that will just go to show how good of a fisherman you are when you go to an unknown body of water or have to change fishing tactics with conditions. And you don't have to share info with your club if you don't want to - but if you're fishing Cedar Creek day 2, I'm sure you'd want someone who fished it day 1 to tell you what was and wasn't working for them (I just reread all that, and don't take it as me being a smarty, I'm actually dreading fishing that grass at Varner - and this is the first year we've fished Cedar Creek)

None of us fish Varner... I've only been there twice and caught 1 dink fish, and the last time I was there someone tried to steal the catalytic converter off my truck.

But as far as lakes are concerned... Varner was pulled out of the hat in a drawing


----------



## Meason

I almost didn't even address the two different lake thing b/c of that.  It's VERY secondary to the main problem I have with the format.  

I've fished every J-Bait and the reason I do it is because I want to come together with the guys from the other trails and determine a state champion.  I wanna be that person and I'd like to win a prize worthy of it.  At the end of the day, I could honestly care less which trail took the cup home.  I usually end up fishing at least a tournament in every trail and usually qualify in the top 6 in at least two trails anyway.  I have no allegiance to any one of them.  I hang out with Lozynsky, Terry Lee and Smitty.  Rick's not too bad either.  In the past, the J-Bait focused on the principle of crowning the best duo.  It's lost some "umph" over the last few years b/c the prizes have dwindled to those of any old regular w/e tournament.  Now some ideas have put dollars back in the kitty to make the J-Bait an attractive tournament that people may be more motivated to qualify for and fish and the lion's share of that money is gonna be split 12 ways into a token consolation prize.      

Think about it.  $500 for first place in a two day tournament against the best teams from 6 organized jonboat trails.  That's $250 a piece to the winning duo.  Only $100 more that the sixth place finisher on the winning trail (who could theoretically not have caught a fish in two days).  

I would've strongly urged that $1800 be put toward a 1-5 payout of the top teams.  The trail gets the cup and bragging rights.  

Russ, I sincerely mean no disrespect.  You all put a lot of work into this and that's commendable.  Just wanted to vent my frustrations, as I've been a J-Bait supporter and participant from day one and hate to see the tournament going in what I think is the wrong direction.


p.s....you said:  "but if you're fishing Cedar Creek day 2, I'm sure you'd want someone who fished it day 1 to tell you what was and wasn't working"  

......hypothetically if I'm in that situation and Mark Lozynsky fished day one at Cedar Creek, he's not gonna tell me anything about what I should do on day two if he thinks I can use that information and beat him individually on cumulative weight and vice versa because our primary motivation is to win individually.


----------



## LIPS

so. who decides how the 1800 gets handled for the winning club???  im assuming that it would be split between the 6 teams from that club evenly???

I like everything but that.


----------



## Jim Lee

LIPS said:


> so. who decides how the 1800 gets handled for the winning club???  im assuming that it would be split between the 6 teams from that club evenly???
> 
> I like everything but that.



Oldest gets the most!

SJA has a big hill to climb. Don`t count your chckens yet!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

O.K,

Let's see if I can spray a lil' water (no pun intended) on this fire.

#1 - When the idea of a Georgia Jonboat State Championship was first brought up about 8 years ago, there was cyber feuding that took place for several months between those of us anglers that even had enough interest to respond to that thread. I heard several times "I just don't ever see this tournament taking place any time soon, because not every club president agrees on the idea of taking money from their club to fish in a state championship".

So, as I did with the Regional ..... I stepped away from the idea momentarily, to come up with a way to make this tournament happen. An invitational was my answer. I formatted the tourney, I gathered sponsorship monies to purchase a boat & trailer, and I gathered product to be distributed amongst the anglers. I then posted an invitation to the top 10 team from High Voltage Bass Anglers, Jonboat Bass Association, and Southern Jonboat Anglers to come and join Lil' Water Bassin's top 10 teams for a state championship.

I then contacted Mr. Brad Gill of GON, and explained to him what was about to take place. From that conversation, the J-BAIT gained enough interest for the magazine to be interested in giving us some coverage. And IMHO, is the biggest reward of all. You guys can have the money, I'm satisfied with having the GON readers see that my team took the J-BAIT Championship title from the best jonboat teams in the state.

In the end back in 2004, WE had an invitational event that nearly drew a 40 boat field. Why?
Was it the fact that there was a new boat sitting on a trailer to be won? Or was it the fact that at that time most of us had only heard of the other teams from other trails, and wanted to fish against them? I think that it is the latter.

Mike Meason has helped me out along the way, as have Jim Lee, Wayne Glaze, Derek Snider, Blake Yarder, and Shane Brides, (sorry if I forgot anyone) by bringing sponsorship into the last 6 events, and for those reasons alone, I will always respect these guys' opinion towards this event. With this being said, that is just not a lot of voluntary help, considering anywhere from 48-80 anglers were being invited each year. Although I spent several hours each year on the phone, and sending e-mails to potential sponsors ..... they became tougher to come by, and I felt responsible to a certain extent, because I stepped out alone to build this event.

After 6 years of running this event alone, I have no regrets, nor do I feel that either format that was used were right or wrong ..... but, after hearing rumors after the 2009 J-BAIT "That some teams did not participate due to thinking that the J-BAIT was only a glorified pot tourney, with higher entry fees, and was not credible to be called our state championship", I decided that if these guys wanted more from this event, then it was time that they started putting in some time to help me with it.

That idea led to the J-BAIT Committee that has been assembled. Now, I can't be called HITLER any more.

 In 2005,using the ORIGINAL J-BAIT PAYOUT format, HVBA took home a large portion of the prize money for becoming club to win the J-BAIT Cup, in 2005 L.W.B did the same. The payout format was actually changed for the 3rd annual J-BAIT to favor individual teams.

The 2004 first annual J-BAIT cost me $450.00 out of my pocket, this is how much it meant to me to get this event going. And now we have a Regional .... wow.

Look, I can not say that I disagree with Meason, and/or Derek. They make great points. It's just, do you want the event to be a club oriented event, or do you want it to be an individually awarded event? The J-BAIT is 6 years old. The first 2 years, it was club oriented with some great grand prizes, the last 4 years have rewarded individual teams.

8 years ago, clubs said " We will not take out club money to fish this event". Now, we have clubs that are being disappointed for not YET having the opportunity to do so. With the above statement in this paragraph, and by once again bringing back the club oriented format. Iwould say that the J-BAIT HAS CAME FULL CIRCLE.

I will announce publicly now ..... that if and when The Cold Water Bass Club, and or any other clubs receive invitations in the future, I will demand that the individual team payouts receive the incoming entry fees. IMHO an $1800.00 cap on the winning club payout would be plenty justifiable ..... The club does deserve payment, after all, the club that you are representing in the event, just payed your way to fish in it.

And $500.00 plus prizes ($600.00 value already) goes out to first place.

Thanks for replying to the post guys, I want feed back from the anglers about their feelings on this event, and it's format.

J-BAIT Director,
Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> so. who decides how the 1800 gets handled for the winning club???  im assuming that it would be split between the 6 teams from that club evenly???
> 
> I like everything but that.



The club would decide how the monies are devided.

Lil' Water Bassin' may have a one day Champion of Champions Shootout, between our top 6 once we win those $1800.00 ..... WINNER TAKES ALL.

This is not confirmed yet, but we are kicking the idea around.


----------



## T LEE

The format looks great to me. It rewards a full year of fishing for the winning top 6 instead of 1 team . When it becomes more about the money and big prizes then its time to find something better to do with you're time. I really don't think 1000.00  vs 500.00 is really going to be a live changer anyway. Thanks to all that puts the time and effort to put on the events we share. I will respect your decision and will just be glad to fish again with my big brother(if we make the top six). If not i will be pulling again for SJA. I do have to admit i was kinda pulling for TVD last year due to all his hard work. 

See everyone at the lake


----------



## Muddywater

I then contacted Mr. Brad Gill of GON, and explained to him what was about to take place. From that conversation, the J-BAIT gained enough interest for the magazine to be interested in giving us some coverage. And IMHO, is the biggest reward of all. You guys can have the money, I'm satisfied with having the GON readers see that my team took the J-BAIT Championship title from the best jonboat teams in the state.

"WELL SAID"


----------



## deepwater

I think the format laid out by the J-bait committee is a good one. I have no problem with a format like Meason was talking about either but no one I know makes a living fishing jonboat txs and its not all about the money for me, yeah its nice to put money back in your pocket for gas or what ever when you win but I like the competition of the tx just as much as recieving a payout. Just my.02


----------



## Reminex

Now you change it back to first place club getting money, after SJA has won it four times and are due up to lose!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*J-bait*

I feel exactly like T Lee does on this matter and deepwater. Jon-boats being a state event or not is not (probably in our lifetime) going to be a money maker. I fish for multiple reasons but here are a few... I love it, competition, and friendship. 

As far as format goes I am happy with the format and was thinking that if some would like to see this thing be more rewarding to the individuals then why not take the 1st place in points from each club and host a one day between them for the best of the best!

Fellow J-BAIT committee members Thank you and I believe we have a good format for an all around state championship and appreciate the opportunity and am looking forward to it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> Now you change it back to first place club getting money, after SJA has won it four times and are due up to lose!



It was Jim's idea 

Just kidding Remi, I truly don't care whether the winning club gets any or all of the money. I just want anglers to know that the 6 of us guys sat there with our clubs' best interests in mind, and discussed which format we needed to use to keep everything on ... as close to an even playing field (water) as possible.

I personally would not mind seeing more funds being awarded to the winning 2 man team ...... but, I already know that in due time ..... the winners will be well satisfied.

P.S ..... The only problem that I have with the format .... Is that I (if I qualify) will not be able to meet/fellowship with everyone, due to the anglers being spread out over 2 different lakes. That part stinks. A 2 day on 3600 acre Lake Juliette, would be the only possible fix ..... and I'm all for that.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...3.049249,-83.79221&spn=0.081008,0.209255&z=13


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> I feel exactly like T Lee does on this matter and deepwater. Jon-boats being a state event or not is not (probably in our lifetime) going to be a money maker and like the distribution format. I fish for multiple reasons but here are a few... I love it, competition, and friendship.
> 
> As far as format goes I am happy with the format and was thinking that if some would like to see this thing be more rewarding to the individuals then why not take the 1st place in points from each club and host a one day between them for the best of the best!
> 
> Fellow J-BAIT committee members Thank you and I believe we have a good format for an all around state championship and appreciate the opportunity and am looking forward to it.



I would not say probably not in our life time ! I'm working on building the regional (which may become a national some day) into the big daddy. And we have some guys on the Regional Committee, that are as pumped as I am about the event that is the next step after the State Championship.

Great Idea, we just need more funding 

And, thanks belong to you SWATguys, as well as the BANG guys for wanting to fish with everyone else.


----------



## Derek Snider

Based on the responses that I am reading, it sounds like someone should start a trail that doesn't pay back money, being as though it doesn't matter too so many of you guys. You could simply give back trophies and enjoy each others company. Let me know how that works out for you. 

While I'm venting, in my opinion it was also a bad idea to change the date and lake that was already posted for 2010 in mid-season. Too me, that was a slap in the face to Terry's efforts towards the j-bait to began with. Seems that these " great " changes that were made will allow the people that didn't show up in years past to finally make an appearance since they got their way. 

Terry, thank you for all your efforts and dreams towards taking our jonboat tournament fishing to the next level. Unfortunately, I just don't see where the new format made it better. Good luck and be safe to all that enjoy this event. Despite the fact that I don't like the current format, I do recognize and appreciate the time that went into it and if it satifies the vast majority, then it is the right thing to do. Critiques and opinions were asked for, and I'm simply giving mine.


----------



## dzafer

Me and David had discussion last night about upcoming event (J-BAIT) and we are not going to take part,if we qualify,unless some  changes are made... especially 2day event on 2 diff. lakes...
Personnally I agree with Meason and Derek !!!
My 2 cents...


----------



## Meason

Awe Dzafer..... I'm touched.  

Derek's point is right on.  If this suits the majority then so be it but based on what I'm hearing from the people I'm talking to, It doesn't.

Terry, is the team competition the same; if JBA only shows with three teams, then is it the top three team's weights across the board that factor into the winning weight for the cup?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Jbait*

To start let me say something...
I simply want to fish and have good sportsmanship. When and if things are directed to how things should be ran in other "trails"....i dunno about that. It would be wrong for me or anyone to tell "someone" or any other club to "Start a Trail," or how to run their club at that!



Derek Snider said:


> Based on the responses that I am reading, it sounds like someone should start a trail that doesn't pay back money, being as though it doesn't matter too so many of you guys. You could simply give back trophies and enjoy each others company. Let me know how that works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this "someone"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm venting, in my opinion it was also a bad idea to change the date and lake that was already posted for 2010 in mid-season. Too me, that was a slap in the face to Terry's efforts towards the j-bait to began with. Seems that these " great " changes that were made will allow the people that didn't show up in years past to finally make an appearance since they got their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...The lakes were agreed on by the committee members. Yes, Terry and the southern region does not have a lake representing them  BUT it was randomly drawed due to not being able to unamously decide.
> 
> 
> Merrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I see everyones gripes, I actually like measons also. And am happy with the way it is now also. Each club had a rep. at the table. This is our first year being involved and we really appreciate the opportunity. I hate seeing this get ugly. maybe we can have a meason classic down the road. with 40 or 50 boats.


----------



## russ010

Meason said:


> Terry, is the team competition the same; if JBA only shows with three teams, then is it the top three team's weights across the board that factor into the winning weight for the cup?



This is what's up in the first post - 

Filling vacancies in the top six for the tournament can be done up to the 10th place boat.
Example: If you have a boat in your top 6 that declares another club their home club and one of your teams just can’t make it, then you can go to your 7,8,9 or 10 finisher to fill the holes, with the highest ranking teams (7-10) being allowed the opportunity to move into the vacated position first.


----------



## Meason

I'm game for a "Meason Classic", Merky.  

I don't think Derek's suggesting anyone's trying to dictate how another club should be run.  He's venting frustration about all this "I just wanna show up and have some fun, Kum-Ba-Ya, stuff".  I mean we all wanna have fun and meet everybody but at the end of the day we wanna kick everybody's butt and take home some money.  Tournament winnings don't pay my bills, but I've always called it a "self supporting hobby", meaning that I usually win enough to significantly offset the cost of doing it.  The prize is important to me and $500 doesn't do the accomplishment of winning that tournament justice.  

I guess at this point I'm "beating a dead horse".  Just frustrated about it.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Meason said:


> I'm game for a "Meason Classic", Merky.
> 
> I don't think Derek's suggesting anyone's trying to dictate how another club should be run.  He's venting frustration about all this "I just wanna show up and have some fun, Kum-Ba-Ya, stuff".  I mean we all wanna have fun and meet everybody but at the end of the day we wanna kick everybody's butt and take home some money.  Tournament winnings don't pay my bills, but I've always called it a "self supporting hobby", meaning that I usually win enough to significantly offset the cost of doing it.  The prize is important to me and $500 doesn't do the accomplishment of winning that tournament justice.
> 
> I guess at this point I'm "beating a dead horse".  Just frustrated about it.



no disrespect to merrick, but I'm Randy, got a nice ring to it huh


----------



## Derek Snider

*reply to Merrick*



MerkyWaters said:


> To start let me say something...
> I simply want to fish and have good sportsmanship. When and if things are directed to how things should be ran in other "trails"....i dunno about that. It would be wrong for me or anyone to tell "someone" or any other club to "Start a Trail," or how to run their club at that!
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Snider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the responses that I am reading, it sounds like someone should start a trail that doesn't pay back money, being as though it doesn't matter too so many of you guys. You could simply give back trophies and enjoy each others company. Let me know how that works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this "someone"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm venting, in my opinion it was also a bad idea to change the date and lake that was already posted for 2010 in mid-season. Too me, that was a slap in the face to Terry's efforts towards the j-bait to began with. Seems that these " great " changes that were made will allow the people that didn't show up in years past to finally make an appearance since they got their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...The lakes were agreed on by the committee members. Yes, Terry and the southern region does not have a lake representing them  BUT it was randomly drawed due to not being able to unamously decide.
> 
> 
> Merrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merrick,
> Perhaps you were not aware of the fact that High Falls lake was already scheduled to host the 2010 j-bait and a date had been posted prior to the committee coming together. That said, the committee is a good thing and the drawing of the lakes was a fair way to do it. However, I do feel like the new format should have taken place in 2011 and we would have had more time to iron out the wrinkles.
> 
> " Someone ", would be anybody that thinks that money and prizes are not a big part of it. Competition and fellowship are great and I have made some friends that will last a lifetime fishing jonboat trails, but if we didn't have decent purses to fish for, I doubt many people would show up. That is the point that I was attempting to make. I don't want this to turn into a pety argument, but I do want my opinions to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lizard drager

well lets see, ill fish anywere anytime and by myself if i have to.but if its just for the friendship and all that mushy feelgood stuff,and no money,im stayin home with moma,if you no what i mean. i think there needs to be more money spread out,1st-10th maby,and the winning club just gets a trophy or something.and that folks,is my 2cents worth.


----------



## russ010

I wish we could get some more input from the other clubs... I recognize some of the clubs here that have posted, but where is everybody else at? Don't sit back and let someone fight your fight, voice your opinions - that's the only way we're going to be able to move forward with this. 

I think there is one question that needs to be answered before anything else is discussed:

*Is the JBAIT a state championship tournament to determine the top 2 anglers OR is it to determine the top club?*

I think that answer alone will determine what the payouts should be. If it's a team tournament, then I think money should be paid out to the top 5 teams. If it's a club tournament, then I think it should stay like it is - the top guys are still getting a prize, and I can almost guarantee you that the team that wins will probably be part of the winning club, so you'll get an extra few bucks. Unless the club that wins the tourney goes on to compete against each other for the club winnings (which sounds pretty good to me..)

Either way - answer that question, then let's move on and quit with the belly aching. We're all men here and we can handle it as such. There's no need for name calling or someone saying to go blow smoke. Let's just Git-R-Done


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Look guys,

We had 15 of the 24 boats that were invited to last year's J-BAIT to show up to participate in the event, and although most people never knew ..... I was very disappointed. My thinking that something is wrong with the tournament, is the reason for a format change.

And now that we have some great teams that are already planning to boycott the tournament because of the new format ...... it makes me wander ..... why even bother to try to please some while in return, you disappoint others?

The answer is ..... because I feel like the majority of the jonboat anglers that have shook my hand (and it's not a whole hellava lot of them) after the first 6 events, and told me that they truly appreciate the time and effort that has been put into organizing those events for them to enjoy ..... will support the tournament, no matter what changes take place to TRY to better the event, and bring back the interest. THAT IS ALL THAT HAS HAPPENED.

I appreciate you guys voicing your opinions, and trust me .... they will all be taken into consideration. The format was laid down for this year, and I personally regret
changing the originally posted location of the 2010 J-BAIT (nobody like High Falls Lake any more than I do), but in earlier discussions on the should we expand thread ....... most replies wanted to see the event remain top 6 teams. And inviting 2 new clubs into the event, was the reason for that change. 36 boats on any of the club's scheduled lakes (other than Juliette) would be insane. 

I will admit that I should have insisted that High Falls Lake remain on the schedule, as the 2nd leg of the event since it had already been announce to host the event. Quite honestly, it never crossed my mind, and I apologize to all of you guys for doing that. 

I personally feel as though our sponsors for the J-BAIT are being over looked, due to the lack of prize monies being rewarded to the winners. And for that I would like to offer an apology to those guys. We have some great sponsors, and appreciate you guys support of the event.

We will never figure out how to please everyone, this year is a fresh start ..... we will look at the pros and cons that you guys bring to the table, make a decision on the 2011 J-BAIT and move on.

And I personally appreciate all of the support of this event that you guys have shown in the past, and would hope that you will take the event itself into consideration before deciding not to participate ..... just because you maqy not agree with some of the formats. We need your support.


----------



## Muddywater

kum-ba-ya.......kum-ba-ya


----------



## deepwater

You will never please every body no matter what you do. When I said it nots all about money  that doesn't mean the money doesn't matter to me, I'm just not going to worry about a format after it has been chosen by 6 reps which I believe to have each of there clubs best interest in mind. I try my best to win each tx just like every body else does wether its 5$ or 500$ pot. In my first post I said I like the format the committee came up with and had no problem with a format like Meason was talking about either. Either format will work. So if you want to call that kum ba ya or talk about fishing for trophy's then so be it.  

Kevin


----------



## LIPS

Derek Snider said:


> Based on the responses that I am reading, it sounds like someone should start a trail that doesn't pay back money, being as though it doesn't matter too so many of you guys. You could simply give back trophies and enjoy each others company. Let me know how that works out for you.
> 
> While I'm venting, in my opinion it was also a bad idea to change the date and lake that was already posted for 2010 in mid-season. Too me, that was a slap in the face to Terry's efforts towards the j-bait to began with. Seems that these " great " changes that were made will allow the people that didn't show up in years past to finally make an appearance since they got their way.
> 
> Terry, thank you for all your efforts and dreams towards taking our jonboat tournament fishing to the next level. Unfortunately, I just don't see where the new format made it better. Good luck and be safe to all that enjoy this event. Despite the fact that I don't like the current format, I do recognize and appreciate the time that went into it and if it satifies the vast majority, then it is the right thing to do. Critiques and opinions were asked for, and I'm simply giving mine.



well said.  And I'm not completely against the club payout.  It would be how that money is handled that would concern me.  I would be perfectly happy with coming home with $300 bucks if it were just split up. or atleast a $100 bucks and then having a top 6 tournament to split the other 1200.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I just want to become part of the first team ever, to win this event back to back !!!!!

And Mike-Ole-Nelle and I have a shot this year, and I'm looking forward to meeting some of the guys that I have never met.

Oh yeah ..... I don't have a J-BAIT Big Bass Champ Measuring Board Yet Either


----------



## Muddywater

i think we should just kum-ba-ya..........


----------



## lizard drager

kuuuuuuuummmmm-baaaaaaaaaa-yaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Meason

Y'all liked my lil kum-ba-ya post dint ya....


----------



## MerkyWaters

Meason said:


> Y'all liked my lil kum-ba-ya post dint ya....



Ya...I feel warm and fuzzy

Whatever is decided for the future I will be fine with. I am thankful to have the opportunity to participate and am looking forward to October!

HH, 
I have never participated in the JBAIT and I want to say thank you for all your hard work that you put into JBAIT.  I know that all of our clubs have a wonderful group of men/women that appreciate all that has been done in the past and to come as well as all the sponsors.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks Merrick,

Discussions are taking place with http://www.livingoutdoors.org/  about their camera crews providing coverage again for this year's J-BAIT, as well as the South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship.

Those guys (Living Outdoors) are a lil' behind schedule, but they are working on last year's Jonboat/J-BAIT coverage DVD, and should have them available soon.


----------



## CTY

Very interesting discussion.  Unfortunately personal obligations have kept me from trying to qualify this year.  I must admitt, it would be best to have this event on lakes that are at least 500+ acres.  Good luck with the 100 foot rule on a 143 acre lake.  This is also a state championship!  You can win $500 at a typical Varner tournament any time of the year.  A $1250.00 first prize would make this much more interesting.  Awarding $250/angler for winning is not good....you will spend more than that pre-fishing.  Furthermore giving the majority of the money to the winning "club" is kind of like wellfare...very socialistic.  If you don't place high enough you don't win cash - pretty simple.  The winning team gets to enjoy the trophy.
Meason..Snider....?
No disrespect to T.Lee at all....w/out him this would not be taking place.  Its simply my 2-cents.


----------



## Derek Snider

*j-bait*



CTY said:


> Very interesting discussion.  Unfortunately personal obligations have kept me from trying to qualify this year.  I must admitt, it would be best to have this event on lakes that are at least 500+ acres.  Good luck with the 100 foot rule on a 143 acre lake.  This is also a state championship!  You can win $500 at a typical Varner tournament any time of the year.  A $1250.00 first prize would make this much more interesting.  Awarding $250/angler for winning is not good....you will spend more than that pre-fishing.  Furthermore giving the majority of the money to the winning "club" is kind of like wellfare...very socialistic.  If you don't place high enough you don't win cash - pretty simple.  The winning team gets to enjoy the trophy.
> Meason..Snider....?
> No disrespect to T.Lee at all....w/out him this would not be taking place.  Its simply my 2-cents.



Thanks for posting Chris, but you are preaching to the choir my friend. Either this new format appeals to the majority or the majority is indifferent and will just go with whatever. I believe the later is true, but who I am I to say. Great point about the 100 yard rule with 18 anglers on a 143 acre lake...almost comical. I assume that it written in stone for this year, so we shall see how it goes.
Some great sponsors are stepping up and contributing excellent prizes and I am definitly grateful for that. Its not all about me, but I wanted to voice my concerns and apparently my opinions don't appeal to the majority. I sincerely appreciate the committee's time and effort because I realize how precious time is with a family of my own. 
Derek


----------



## russ010

don't look at it as a 143acre lake... it fishes a lot bigger than it sounds.  There were 20 boats out there Saturday during our tourney, and the 100' rule was never a problem


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Derek Snider said:


> Thanks for posting Chris, but you are preaching to the choir my friend. Either this new format appeals to the majority or the majority is indifferent and will just go with whatever. I believe the later is true, but who I am I to say. Great point about the 100 yard rule with 18 anglers on a 143 acre lake...almost comical. I assume that it written in stone for this year, so we shall see how it goes.
> Some great sponsors are stepping up and contributing excellent prizes and I am definitly grateful for that. Its not all about me, but I wanted to voice my concerns and apparently my opinions don't appeal to the majority. I sincerely appreciate the committee's time and effort because I realize how precious time is with a family of my own.
> Derek



when most of the team members picked cedar creek as the lake I am pretty sure we all thought it was a 3 day event meaning it would have been 12 boats instead of 18 But like Russ says it fishs pretty big and it will be hunting season. hopfully they wont be but a boat or 2 besides the boats in the tx.


----------



## Buzzerbaits

Good luck with this Terry.  I see a lot of Chief's thru the thick pines..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

CTY said:


> Very interesting discussion.  Unfortunately personal obligations have kept me from trying to qualify this year.  I must admitt, it would be best to have this event on lakes that are at least 500+ acres.  Good luck with the 100 foot rule on a 143 acre lake.  This is also a state championship!  You can win $500 at a typical Varner tournament any time of the year.  A $1250.00 first prize would make this much more interesting.  Awarding $250/angler for winning is not good....you will spend more than that pre-fishing.  Furthermore giving the majority of the money to the winning "club" is kind of like wellfare...very socialistic.  If you don't place high enough you don't win cash - pretty simple.  The winning team gets to enjoy the trophy.
> Meason..Snider....?
> No disrespect to T.Lee at all....w/out him this would not be taking place.  Its simply my 2-cents.



Thanks for voicing your opinion CTY.

First let me say, although I have never fished Cedar Creek ,
I have fished Lake Meriwether plenty enough times to know how crowded 145 acres gets with just a dozen boats on it. And by looking at the map of Cedar Creek, it is laid out very similar to the 195 Acre Big Lazer Creek PFA that LWB has fished for years, and it tends to get crowded with 15 plus boats. In my personal opinion 200 to 300  acres is too small to host a State Championship Tournament  with 18 boats...... especially for the group that gets that lake for day #2. This issue will be addressed before determining which lake(s) will host the 2011 event.

Secondly ... As far as the payout(s) ...... Again I agree, that if money were all that the first place team (2 man team) were gonna receive, then no, a $500.00 first place prize would not be enough. But, cash is only part of their winnings ..... some great prizes have already been announced, and more sponsorship deals are on the table. We now have 6 guys that are going to be working on bringing sponsorship to this event. So, please ..... lets tally up what the winners will be collecting by, say the end of September ..... and then, we will know what the full payout retails at. And, as I said in an earlier post ..... if and when a new club is invited to bring their top 6 teams and another $500.00 into the event, I will be voting for that extra $500.00 to be placed into the State Champions' pile.

With a lil' creativity, a club might say ...... alright guys, what do y'all think about this idea? If our club wins the J-BAIT CUP and the $1800.00 that comes along with it, then we will have a huge payout in our annual classic (top 6 championship). If we do not win the $1800.00 at the J-BAIT, the classic will still take place but we will only be playing with our club's hold back money, less the $500.00 that it cost us to get into the State Championship. Or another scenario could be to have your original club classic (top 6, top 10, whatever) and have a bonus classic (top 6) with the $1800.00. There is a lot of fun options that the $1800.00 club championship money could be used for. 

When I first thought of the idea for the J-BAIT ...... I had the clubs on my mind, as well as the top finishing teams. And with this new format, we are getting back to what we had when everyone seemed to be excited about the tournament. Give each representative the opportunity to survey their club on how well they think that the 2010 event was, and we will get together again in 2011 to discuss what (if any) changes need to be made.


----------



## CTY

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks for voicing your opinion CTY.
> 
> First let me say, although I have never fished Cedar Creek ,
> I have fished Lake Meriwether plenty enough times to know how crowded 145 acres gets with just a dozen boats on it. And by looking at the map of Cedar Creek, it is laid out very similar to the 195 Acre Big Lazer Creek PFA that LWB has fished for years, and it tends to get crowded with 15 plus boats. In my personal opinion 200 to 300  acres is too small to host a State Championship Tournament  with 18 boats...... especially for the group that gets that lake for day #2. This issue will be addressed before determining which lake(s) will host the 2011 event.
> 
> Secondly ... As far as the payout(s) ...... Again I agree, that if money were all that the first place team (2 man team) were gonna receive, then no, a $500.00 first place prize would not be enough. But, cash is only part of their winnings ..... some great prizes have already been announced, and more sponsorship deals are on the table. We now have 6 guys that are going to be working on bringing sponsorship to this event. So, please ..... lets tally up what the winners will be collecting by, say the end of September ..... and then, we will know what the full payout retails at. And, as I said in an earlier post ..... if and when a new club is invited to bring their top 6 teams and another $500.00 into the event, I will be voting for that extra $500.00 to be placed into the State Champions' pile.
> 
> With a lil' creativity, a club might say ...... alright guys, what do y'all think about this idea? If our club wins the J-BAIT CUP and the $1800.00 that comes along with it, then we will have a huge payout in our annual classic (top 6 championship). If we do not win the $1800.00 at the J-BAIT, the classic will still take place but we will only be playing with our club's hold back money, less the $500.00 that it cost us to get into the State Championship. Or another scenario could be to have your original club classic (top 6, top 10, whatever) and have a bonus classic (top 6) with the $1800.00. There is a lot of fun options that the $1800.00 club championship money could be used for.
> 
> When I first thought of the idea for the J-BAIT ...... I had the clubs on my mind, as well as the top finishing teams. And with this new format, we are getting back to what we had when everyone seemed to be excited about the tournament. Give each representative the opportunity to survey their club on how well they think that the 2010 event was, and we will get together again in 2011 to discuss what (if any) changes need to be made.



--
Terry, you put a lot of work and countless hours into the event...I doubt anyone else would step to the plate like you have.  Please understand that everyone appreciates it! Unfortunately this is somewhat of a democracy but its is good for all voices to be heard. (constructively)  I remember the 2nd J-bait at High Falls....great turn out as well as great prizes!  Me and my net man (David Ruark) took home 2nd place, and big fish money, 2 rods, 2 reals and a nice battery charger.  1st place was a briggs electric outboard (1800.00 prize)!...and I think some cash also.  It would be great if you could equal or exceed that kind of sponsorship for this and future j-baits.
-
If I had my way it would always be between  Varner, Stone Mountain, Juliette, or High Falls - Truly 4 of the best jon boat lakes in GA. First place would be 1,000. There is a reason you never see the bassmasters on Lake Altoona....they are at Hartwell, Clark Hill and Santee Cooper for a reason.
-
These are simply my thoughts.  I am sure several people will disagree.  Some of the guys that mainly go to Lathem and Cedar Creek don't know what they are missing.  Its worth the drive from Gainesville and surrounding areas to compete on the best reservoirs in GA.
I am speaking from experience....I have fished several HVBA tourny's at Lathem.
<><>
Heck....I'm sure even the Randal fan club will acknowledge most of his time is spent on 3 out of the 4 reservoirs I mentioned.  The fish in Lathem aren't big enough for Randal's beasty bass catchin' tactics.


----------



## lizard drager

op2:


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I want to take this time to voice my personal opinion on what I believe would make for an awesome State Championship Tournament.

A two day event on Lake Juliette. 18 of the 36 boats use the Holly Grove ramp on Saturday, while the other 18 teams use the Dames Ferry ramp. On Sunday, each group of 18 teams would use the alternate boat ramps. After the weigh-in on Sunday ..... the prizes would be awarded at one or the other ramps.

Outboards would be limited to 9.9 hp. 

Everyone competes on the same body of water for 2 days, and immediately after the event would have the  opportunity to fellowship with each other. 

This is just my opinion of coarse, and I just wanted to share my thoughts about what I think would be an awesome format, as far as which Lake(s) would host an awesome State Championship Tournament that pertained 36 total teams.

*P.S ..... I'm not by any means proposing that the 2010 J-BAIT Format be changed to the above mentioned. And I am not saying that I do not like or disagree with the format that has been laid out for this year's event. In fact, I support the effort that was put forth to reformat the event and, I'm looking forward to qualifying for and competing with you guys though our new format.*

This is OUR STATE CHAMPIONSHIP ....... and I will support whatever decisions are made by our newly formed committee to try to build the J-BAIT into the most anticipated and sought after jonboat tournament that takes place in the State of Georgia each and every year.


----------



## Muddywater

Now lets sing.........KUM-BA-YA


----------



## LIPS

QUESTION FROM THE PANEL SIR?  If we are splitting the clubs up and fishing different lakes on the same day.  Obviously 2 different scales will be used?  Are there two sets of scales that have already been determined to use that measure the exact same???


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

It's obvious ..... that you have never heard me sing.

And I would suggest ...... Come Together by The Beatles 

I really like the sound of Back to Back J-BAIT Champs, and I really don't care where we have to fish in order to earn that title, SO, let's just go fishing.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> QUESTION FROM THE PANEL SIR?  If we are splitting the clubs up and fishing different lakes on the same day.  Obviously 2 different scales will be used?  Are there two sets of scales that have already been determined to use that measure the exact same???



Very good question.

I brought this up at the meeting, and yes, we will have synchronized scales my friend.


----------



## russ010

CTY said:


> -
> These are simply my thoughts.  I am sure several people will disagree.  Some of the guys that mainly go to Lathem and Cedar Creek don't know what they are missing.  Its worth the drive from Gainesville and surrounding areas to compete on the best reservoirs in GA.
> I am speaking from experience....I have fished several HVBA tourny's at Lathem.
> <><>
> Heck....I'm sure even the Randal fan club will acknowledge most of his time is spent on 3 out of the 4 reservoirs I mentioned.  The fish in Lathem aren't big enough for Randal's beasty bass catchin' tactics.



I've been biting my tongue for a long time on this post... but I've about had enough. I was hesitant to join JBAIT because of what people think JON BOAT fishing is. This is NOT the Bassmaster Classic, and the prizes aren't going to suit that type of championship. If we were fishing out of $30,000 rigs, had sponsors galore and all that crap - sure I could see it. But it's not. It's a state jon boat championship where the top teams from each club go head to head against each other in lakes they may not be familiar with to determine the best fishermen. And I really don't even think it's to that level. We don't fish head to head against everybody, and we don't fish the same waters, or type of waters for that matter. We show up on 2 days - the best fishers may win, and they may not... and if that ain't fishing then I don't know what is. What kind of champion comes from a lake that they fish 364 days a year (you gotta rest atleast one day)? You fish your same ol spots that keep producing, and you race to the spot with your 3hp motors. 

And actually, a lot of us do fish the lakes down there... some people a lot more than you may even know.

I'm speaking for me only, but I'm going to put a little separation in anyways.. we northern teams look at fishing a whole lot different then some of you do. We fish for the sport - not the money. Sure, it's cool to put a little tackle money in your back pocket, but if you were fishing this to put food on the table, then you obviously don't have your priorities in order. This is jon boat fishing - or better yet, poor boy fishing, period. Some of y'all are taking this thing too far and to be honest - I don't want to be a part of it. All this whining is doing nothing but making me more and more angry every day. I've stepped back and not posted a lot of stuff I've really wanted to say, but this is just too much. Some of y'all need to grow up and be a man - shut up and fish.

As far as I'm concerned, y'all can fish your fine producing lakes in the south - that just leaves the northern lakes up here for us less pressured. And I guess you haven't seen some of the weights that have come out of Lathem and Cedar Creek this year - they have plenty of big fish if you know how to fish for them. 

BANG and SWAT were talking about doing a head to head against each other way before we were ever invited to fish in the JBAIT, and we're still going to do it. We haven't paid into anything, and we don't have to. If it were up to me, I'd just say we put our $1000 entry fees towards our North Georgia Brawl and play in our own sandbox, then y'all can do things the way y'all want to. We didn't make any big decisions - as far as I remember, there were 6 of us who mentioned lakes and Cedar Creek was chosen without a vote between HVBA, SWAT & BANG. The other 3 clubs put their lakes in a hat and Varner was drawn. I'm sorry if High Falls was already picked then not chosen, but that was never put on the table and honestly, I could give two craps where we fish. I'd just assume have a 1 day tourney on 1 lake and be done with it. Enough with all the bull. Either show up and fish or don't - and shut up on here. I don't have time for all the childish griping as to whether or not a lake is big enough or not - Have you even been on this lake yet to see how big it actually is? Don't believe everything you read, just show up and freaking fish. Actually, be happy  you have someone like Terry who has stayed with this long enough to keep it going. 

If your problem is  having new clubs come in and fish - say so.. you won't lick the red off my candy and we'll drop out. If you don't like the lakes that were chosen - well, deal with it.

I'm going to rub some of y'all the wrong way, and if I do, so be it. But this had got to stop at some point in time... it's just fishing.

And another thing... where the heck is all the other clubs at on this thread? I haven't heard anything out of anybody but Terry's group, SWAT and BANG. I might've missed some because I don't know what club you are a part of, but I see the way the format was set up going towards SWAT and BANG making all the decisions (and I mean lakes fished, etc). But it's not - there's 4 other clubs out there that had a say in what went down.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

FYI This was one that came out of Lathem a few weeks back... oh yeah new lake record is 12.10....


----------



## CTY

russ010 said:


> I've been biting my tongue for a long time on this post... but I've about had enough. I was hesitant to join JBAIT because of what people think JON BOAT fishing is. This is NOT the Bassmaster Classic, and the prizes aren't going to suit that type of championship. If we were fishing out of $30,000 rigs, had sponsors galore and all that crap - sure I could see it. But it's not. It's a state jon boat championship where the top teams from each club go head to head against each other in lakes they may not be familiar with to determine the best fishermen. And I really don't even think it's to that level. We don't fish head to head against everybody, and we don't fish the same waters, or type of waters for that matter. We show up on 2 days - the best fishers may win, and they may not... and if that ain't fishing then I don't know what is. What kind of champion comes from a lake that they fish 364 days a year (you gotta rest atleast one day)? You fish your same ol spots that keep producing, and you race to the spot with your 3hp motors.
> 
> And actually, a lot of us do fish the lakes down there... some people a lot more than you may even know.
> 
> I'm speaking for me only, but I'm going to put a little separation in anyways.. we northern teams look at fishing a whole lot different then some of you do. We fish for the sport - not the money. Sure, it's cool to put a little tackle money in your back pocket, but if you were fishing this to put food on the table, then you obviously don't have your priorities in order. This is jon boat fishing - or better yet, poor boy fishing, period. Some of y'all are taking this thing too far and to be honest - I don't want to be a part of it. All this whining is doing nothing but making me more and more angry every day. I've stepped back and not posted a lot of stuff I've really wanted to say, but this is just too much. Some of y'all need to grow up and be a man - shut up and fish.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, y'all can fish your fine producing lakes in the south - that just leaves the northern lakes up here for us less pressured. And I guess you haven't seen some of the weights that have come out of Lathem and Cedar Creek this year - they have plenty of big fish if you know how to fish for them.
> 
> BANG and SWAT were talking about doing a head to head against each other way before we were ever invited to fish in the JBAIT, and we're still going to do it. We haven't paid into anything, and we don't have to. If it were up to me, I'd just say we put our $1000 entry fees towards our North Georgia Brawl and play in our own sandbox, then y'all can do things the way y'all want to. We didn't make any big decisions - as far as I remember, there were 6 of us who mentioned lakes and Cedar Creek was chosen without a vote between HVBA, SWAT & BANG. The other 3 clubs put their lakes in a hat and Varner was drawn. I'm sorry if High Falls was already picked then not chosen, but that was never put on the table and honestly, I could give two craps where we fish. I'd just assume have a 1 day tourney on 1 lake and be done with it. Enough with all the bull. Either show up and fish or don't - and shut up on here. I don't have time for all the childish griping as to whether or not a lake is big enough or not - Have you even been on this lake yet to see how big it actually is? Don't believe everything you read, just show up and freaking fish. Actually, be happy  you have someone like Terry who has stayed with this long enough to keep it going.
> 
> If your problem is  having new clubs come in and fish - say so.. you won't lick the red off my candy and we'll drop out. If you don't like the lakes that were chosen - well, deal with it.
> 
> I'm going to rub some of y'all the wrong way, and if I do, so be it. But this had got to stop at some point in time... it's just fishing.
> 
> And another thing... where the heck is all the other clubs at on this thread? I haven't heard anything out of anybody but Terry's group, SWAT and BANG. I might've missed some because I don't know what club you are a part of, but I see the way the format was set up going towards SWAT and BANG making all the decisions (and I mean lakes fished, etc). But it's not - there's 4 other clubs out there that had a say in what went down.


----------
Wow, Russ - I didn't realize you were such a sensitive guy.  Terry asked for critics and thats what everyone is doing.  If you agree with me fine...if not that's also fine. This event will grow with the input from others....I am a big Terry Lee fan, I'm simply voicing my thoughts.  If you can't handle that and want to cry about it then you need to get off the board and just come fish. You are not hurting my feelings one bit.  I'm sorry if these posts have hurt your feelings.
--
Thankfully I have a job that puts food on the table.  I enjoy competition that is rewarding.  I prefer not to turn this into a personal attack.  If you want to personally attack me that is very unfortunate for you.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Unfortunately, everyone will never agree that we have came up with the perfect format. But, IMHO .... we do need to openly hear the voices of the anglers that are interested and appreciate the opportunity to compete in the J-BAIT. After hearing what the majority of anglers would like to see changed about the format, the committee can take those changes into consideration at their next meeting.

It is also unfortunate that many anglers will read this post and will not comment openly, those anglers may feel the same way as some of those that do respond, while others  would agree with and support the new format.

I have always tried to be honest and fair with the J-BAIT format, and I feel as though we have a format in place at this time that meets those needs. Sure ..... I would feel as though my team's chances may be a lil' better at a different lake(s), but I will just have to go with the format that was agreed upon by the committee, put in my home work, go practice, learn as much as possible about the new lake(s) employ my strategy and go fish enjoy the competition that the event offers. At the end of the day ..... I will be glad that I had the opportunity to compete with the best Jonboat anglers in the state. And if changes are made that I don't like for next year, guess what? I will still go and fish the event.

The format was not laid out to favor any individual team or club, we have new clubs and new teams joining in on the competition, and I would thoroughly enjoy competing with them on their (so called) home waters. 

And please CTY, don't wake up all of my fans ...... I don't have time for another autograph session


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> FYI This was one that came out of Lathem a few weeks back... oh yeah new lake record is 12.10....



Hey Merk ..... you moved your post on me, and had me discombobulated for a moment this morning.

Congrats, Nice Fish ..... Lathem is a fairly young lake, and by the looks/sound of things, it is coming around very nicely.

And yep ..... I'm pumped up and ready to defend the title ...... if we can get to the show, lots of fishing to do yet ..... and we got folks bearing down on us


----------



## Derek Snider

*j-bait*



russ010 said:


> I've been biting my tongue for a long time on this post... but I've about had enough. I was hesitant to join JBAIT because of what people think JON BOAT fishing is. This is NOT the Bassmaster Classic, and the prizes aren't going to suit that type of championship. If we were fishing out of $30,000 rigs, had sponsors galore and all that crap - sure I could see it. But it's not. It's a state jon boat championship where the top teams from each club go head to head against each other in lakes they may not be familiar with to determine the best fishermen. And I really don't even think it's to that level. We don't fish head to head against everybody, and we don't fish the same waters, or type of waters for that matter. We show up on 2 days - the best fishers may win, and they may not... and if that ain't fishing then I don't know what is. What kind of champion comes from a lake that they fish 364 days a year (you gotta rest atleast one day)? You fish your same ol spots that keep producing, and you race to the spot with your 3hp motors.
> 
> And actually, a lot of us do fish the lakes down there... some people a lot more than you may even know.
> 
> I'm speaking for me only, but I'm going to put a little separation in anyways.. we northern teams look at fishing a whole lot different then some of you do. We fish for the sport - not the money. Sure, it's cool to put a little tackle money in your back pocket, but if you were fishing this to put food on the table, then you obviously don't have your priorities in order. This is jon boat fishing - or better yet, poor boy fishing, period. Some of y'all are taking this thing too far and to be honest - I don't want to be a part of it. All this whining is doing nothing but making me more and more angry every day. I've stepped back and not posted a lot of stuff I've really wanted to say, but this is just too much. Some of y'all need to grow up and be a man - shut up and fish.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, y'all can fish your fine producing lakes in the south - that just leaves the northern lakes up here for us less pressured. And I guess you haven't seen some of the weights that have come out of Lathem and Cedar Creek this year - they have plenty of big fish if you know how to fish for them.
> 
> BANG and SWAT were talking about doing a head to head against each other way before we were ever invited to fish in the JBAIT, and we're still going to do it. We haven't paid into anything, and we don't have to. If it were up to me, I'd just say we put our $1000 entry fees towards our North Georgia Brawl and play in our own sandbox, then y'all can do things the way y'all want to. We didn't make any big decisions - as far as I remember, there were 6 of us who mentioned lakes and Cedar Creek was chosen without a vote between HVBA, SWAT & BANG. The other 3 clubs put their lakes in a hat and Varner was drawn. I'm sorry if High Falls was already picked then not chosen, but that was never put on the table and honestly, I could give two craps where we fish. I'd just assume have a 1 day tourney on 1 lake and be done with it. Enough with all the bull. Either show up and fish or don't - and shut up on here. I don't have time for all the childish griping as to whether or not a lake is big enough or not - Have you even been on this lake yet to see how big it actually is? Don't believe everything you read, just show up and freaking fish. Actually, be happy  you have someone like Terry who has stayed with this long enough to keep it going.
> 
> If your problem is  having new clubs come in and fish - say so.. you won't lick the red off my candy and we'll drop out. If you don't like the lakes that were chosen - well, deal with it.
> 
> I'm going to rub some of y'all the wrong way, and if I do, so be it. But this had got to stop at some point in time... it's just fishing.
> 
> And another thing... where the heck is all the other clubs at on this thread? I haven't heard anything out of anybody but Terry's group, SWAT and BANG. I might've missed some because I don't know what club you are a part of, but I see the way the format was set up going towards SWAT and BANG making all the decisions (and I mean lakes fished, etc). But it's not - there's 4 other clubs out there that had a say in what went down.




Goodness Russ, I failed to realize that you had been biting your tongue prior to this post. Being as you have posted as much as anyone on this thread, I assumed that you were getting your thoughts out there. Too me this thread was started to make our  opinions  heard with the potential of making the j-bait better in the future. At the end of the day, we are all in this together and should  appreciate the opportunity to fish the j-bait and take jon-boat fishing to a higher level. Frankly, if you or anyone else don't like me or agree with my opinions, I could care less. However, I  love and appreciate the opportunity to compete against the best anglers on our waters. It would me my pleasure to fish against your club as well as any other club that wishes to jump on board. The size of the lake ( cedar creek ) is a valid point being as high falls was deemed too small for 36 boats to compete on, which I agree with. Cedar Creek @ 143 acres and 18 anglers is ok, but high falls @ 650 acres and 36 anglers is too small? Go figure. I'm not making any personal attacks, but I welcome any that are made towards me. As far as me shutting up here...I'm pretty sure you don't have to read this and I know who is paying my bills. Speak for yourself with the " poor boy fishing " line.


----------



## Meason

Dang Russ....

This is about opinions.  It's outta line to attack anyone for that.  The people that are speaking out here have competed in most (if not every single J-BAIT).  It's a good thing that they're passionate about it. 

I'll continue to complain about this format.  I had no idea Cedar Creek is 140 acres.  That's ridiculous.  There mulitiple reservoirs over 500 acres within 30-45 min from Atlanta (which I'd consider a central point to everyone).    

You said; "It's a state jon boat championship where the top teams from each club go head to head against each other in lakes they may not be familiar with to determine the best fishermen."  WRONG!  This format is set up for the trails and will not determine the best team.  The only way to do that is for every team to be on the same body of water on the same day.  The team that ends up "winning" will "win" outta luck.

Your analogy to the Classic suggests that we're "complaining" over the total purse.  The total purse is great, it's just paid out wrong.  It rewards the trail that puts together the best cumulative weight.   I could give a crap less which trail wins the "cup".  In years past, I've left the tournament without even knowing which trail even won it but you better believe I know the two anglers that won....

It is unfortunate that more people aren't speaking their minds here.  I assure you that I'm not the Lone Ranger with my opposing opinions.

Are BANG tournaments open to anyone who wants to fish?

Mike


----------



## tsnider08

Dang Russ, I hope your lips not bleeding. It all sounded like normal debate and discussion to me, not the whinning that you claim it is. The biggest problem i see is the payback. I'll spend more money practicing and driving than i'll have the chance to win in return for my efforts. As far as the lakes go, whatever, I'll catch fish out from under your boat all day if need be. We pretty much do cicles around each other at J.W. Smith most tournaments. It's ashame that one bad attitude can change the face of a productive thread.
 Thank you Terry for all that you have done over the years for jonboat anglers. It's alot more than "just fishing" to alot of us. It's not how we pay our bills but it is what we do!! I love it and appreciate all you do in support of our sport!


----------



## MerkyWaters

I believe its time for us to Kum-ba-ya!! We need to move forward with JBAIT as it is and look into voicing the opinions/concerns/comments for the 2011 JBAIT to their local clubs committee member to be mentioned at the 2011 JBAIT Committee meeting. I believe this thread should be shut down because what is established is set by the committee (not only me but the other club reps agreed on this format and it is the way it is) for this year and quite honestly this needs end. Lets start looking to the 2011 JBAIT and steer concerns of others in a better direction for the next year. HH set this up to where this thread is called what? "New 2010 JBAIT Format"....lets move forward please.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hello 

Guys, this is just a dang ole glorified pot tourney any ole way.

The Jonboat Club that we all love to go and compete in is gonna pay our entry fees into it. SO, this gives us around $50.00 or so each (last year's entry fees) to use for practice  monies  ...... and who even needs to practice, as good as we all think that we are?

And look at the bright side of your bracket, if you are scheduled to fish Cedar Creek on day #2 ...... It will probably only have a couple of teams on it. Mike-Ole- Nelle and I are gonna put up about 30 pounds @ Varner on day one, and most everyone will forfeit and not even show up on day #2  

There is no need to become upset with each other for voicing our opinions. I think that it's the only way to get a feel for what everyone would like to see happen to better this event.

I personally know all of these guys that want a higher payout for the winners, and they are great anglers who think that their chances of winning are above average. But quite frankly ..... they need not worry so much about this year's payout to the winners, Mike-Ole-Nelle and I will be plenty satisfied (actually quite thrilled) with our $500.00, custom rods, swim baits, rain gear, and everything else that will be gathered up and awarded to the winners of the 2010 J-BAIT. And oh, I almost forgot ...... Mike-Ole-Nelle and I will be $900.00 richer after the Lil' Water Bassin' J-BAIT Celebration Battle Of The Beasts Tournament.

And, anybody wishing to see the cup ..... are welcome to join us for our annual LWB Awards Banquet in December.

As far as the 2011 J-BAIT ...... CAN YOU SAY 3 PEAT?


----------



## Meason

Terry, I heard that one past participant's JBAIT record is two wins and a solo second??  Is that true? Who is it?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Meason said:


> Terry, I heard that one past participant's JBAIT record is two wins and a solo second??  Is that true? Who is it?



Mean Mike Meason has two J-BAIT wins, and as for a solo second ..... that finish was SO LOW, that I don't remember the guy.

No one has won it Back-2-Back, and TVD has a shot at becoming the first to do so ...... provided that we can make the LWB top 6.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

this whole thing is just a big mess!!!


----------



## Muddywater

This is better than the sunday comic strip


----------



## turkeyhunter835

jtken said:


> This is better than the sunday comic strip


----------



## russ010

Meason said:


> It is unfortunate that more people aren't speaking their minds here.  I assure you that I'm not the Lone Ranger with my opposing opinions
> 
> Mike



Mike, you hit the nail on the head. MORE opinions is what I was looking for when I blew up (and it sucks that somebody going off the deep end is what it takes to get more people to talk...) Getting somebody riled up is the only way you see how they truly feel and get a true opinion. So thanks to y'all that have posted, but we're still only hearing from 3 or 4 people.  So sorry if I set some of you boys off, but blow it off and don't take it personal - I wasn't personally attacking anybody on here. 

Since the format is already set in place for 2010... I think we should all start voicing how we feel the 2011 format should be ran. That includes lakes fished, if we have 1, 2 or 3 days for a tournament, payout and if we can't take but so many boats at a certain lake - cut back the number of teams from each club you make. 

I'm just making suggestions on what to talk about, we can all make this thing work and grow bigger each year.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HERE IS MY PROPOSAL FOR THE 2011 J-BAIT FORMAT

LAKE : I know that at the meeting this year, we said that next year we would use a 3 day format.  After thinking about this idea for a few weeks now, I think that a 2 day event on the same lake (Juliette) in 2011 will make for a better format. I'm not sure about the price, but camping is available at Lake Juliette, and I would be game to join some of you guys on Saturday night if you wanted to camp instead of drive home or get a motel room.              

CLUBS : I have been thinking over the last few days about moving the LWB schedule to Sundays for the 2011 season and maybe even trying to merge with the JBA. I feel as though The Cold Water Bass Club is for real and should be given an invitation to compete in 2011. If LWB & JBA were to merge, then by inviting Cold Water (and they accept) we would bring the entry fee total to $3000.00 (the same total amount as 2010).

PAYOUT : $1,000.00 First Place - $400.00 Second Place - $300.00 Third Place - $200.00 Fourth Place - $100.00 to the individual that catches Big Bass of the tourney. We could spread out the sponsorship products throughout the field, maybe by a drawing, High finishing teams or what ever. The winning Club would double their entry fees by winning the remaining $1,000.00.

And this my friends is pretty much what I had in mind of doing all along for next year's J-BAIT, before I decided that we would put together a committee.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Very good question.
> 
> I brought this up at the meeting, and yes, we will have synchronized scales my friend.


awesome



HAWGHUNNA said:


> HERE IS MY PROPOSAL FOR THE 2011 J-BAIT FORMAT
> 
> LAKE : I know that at the meeting this year, we said that next year we would use a 3 day format.  After thinking about this idea for a few weeks now, I think that a 2 day event on the same lake (Juliette) in 2011 will make for a better format. I'm not sure about the price, but camping is available at Lake Juliette, and I would be game to join some of you guys on Saturday night if you wanted to camp instead of drive home or get a motel room.
> 
> CLUBS : I have been thinking over the last few days about moving the LWB schedule to Sundays for the 2011 season and maybe even trying to merge with the JBA. I feel as though The Cold Water Bass Club is for real and should be given an invitation to compete in 2011. If LWB & JBA were to merge, then by inviting Cold Water (and they accept) we would bring the entry fee total to $3000.00 (the same total amount as 2010).
> 
> PAYOUT : $1,000.00 First Place - $400.00 Second Place - $300.00 Third Place - $200.00 Fourth Place - $100.00 to the individual that catches Big Bass of the tourney. We could spread out the sponsorship products throughout the field, maybe by a drawing, High finishing teams or what ever. The winning Club would double their entry fees by winning the remaining $1,000.00.
> 
> And this my friends is pretty much what I had in mind of doing all along for next year's J-BAIT, before I decided that we would put together a committee.


love this idea

p.s. if lwb and jba merge and fish "sunday" then i think i got a new club next year.  if i had only known about jba i would have probably fished the tx's this year.  I predict that merged club to be tough to beat for a jbait event too


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Yeah, I'm thinking that by moving the Lil' Water Bassin' Tournament Schedules to Sundays in 2011, we can cut down on all Scheduling conflicts that are such a problem for the Saturday Trails at this point. And by merging with the Jonboat Bass Association, we would not have the conflicting problems on Sundays ...... and maybe start drawing some 20 plus boat fields that LWB & JBA are having trouble with doing right now.

I would be happy to direct the events. I am also willing to step down and allow Mark to direct the events or either we could share the duty. The JBA already uses 3 of the same lakes as LWB (High Falls, Horton,& J.W. Smith), and their mainstays of Varner and Stone Mountain would stay on the schedule and we could add Lucas, Juliette, and maybe Still Branch, and do away with J.W. Smith.

We could fish the seven lakes mentioned above 2 times each, and I believe that would make for a great schedule for the two merging clubs.

We could use a payout format to payout no more than 3 places, making the payouts bigger than any other club. As far as a club championship format, I am pretty much open to what ever the new members would agree on ...... Lil' Water Bassin' at this time does not have a top 6 event. Our points champions are rewarded with our membership fees and hold back monies, as well as our angler of the year.

If a new club such as the possible merger has interest to you, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## lizard drager

holy cow.......i had to work a long day today,dang,look what all i missed.kuuuuuummmmbayyyyaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Maybe a survey sheet be printed and handed to every club, and just put a check mark beside youe best option.

1 day event
2 day event
3 day event

min. 400 acre lake
         500 acre lake
         600 acre lake 

600 to first place team
800----------------------
1000-----------------------

just whatever questions need to be ask and ect......
just a thought.

but if you want my opinion, here it is.

atleast a grand to the winning team.
atleast a 400 acre lake per 18 boats. (15 would be better)
and just maybe 5 boats from ea. team.

JMO


----------



## Meason

Why is it too late for this year?  October's a long way off.  I was under the impression that the committee was gonna get together and discuss this, then go back to their club's respective members and bounce it around before it was set in stone anyway.  That's basically what's happenning now so as far as I can tell,  we're right on schedule.   I honestly don't think this format satisfies the majority.


----------



## Meason

Here's my proposal for this year's JBAIT:

=Two days

-Day one is the qualifier round and entry could be $50-$70 per boat.  That $$ would go to the championship round.

BANG and SWAT send their top 6 teams to a common lake on their schedules and eliminate half.
-SJA and HVBA send their top 6 teams to a common lake (horton, st mt, varner, or black shoals) and eliminate half.
-JBA and LWB send their top 6 teams to a common lake (horton, high falls, and JW) and eliminate half.

=Day two is the Championship round.  No entry fees. Either the next day or the following Saturday, the remaining 18 teams fish for the championship at a lake >500 acres within one hour of Atlanta.

The cup can still be awarded to the trail with the best cumulative weight.  Come up with 12 nice prizes (maybe 12 custom rods) for the participants of the winning trail and pay the money to 1st thru fifth.


----------



## tsnider08

I like that Mike! Only thing I would say is 2 day, on seperate weekends. The championship round (second weekend) should be on a lake that none of the clubs fish if possible. Even if we have to drive a little farther. I believe that would make the championship round a challenge for everybody that makes it.


----------



## Meason

I don't think there's such a place but I wouldn't care if it were on Lanier.  I just figured the most central lakes to Atlanta would be the most sensible.  The reason i'd suggest the following Saturday is to allow for a good practice.


----------



## russ010

Mike I like that idea... we have regional championships - then move on with the top 6 teams from each region (whether they be all of one club or not) - it's the top 6 teams from that region.

A neutral lake sounds like a good idea as well - who gives a flip if it's on non-electric only waters like Lanier or Carters... that's what is going to show who the best fishers are, and it will take a club weight to prove it.

Here's what I think... top 6 teams from each club, eliminated to a total of 6 teams.
North Region - BANG vs SWAT 
South Region - LWB vs JBA
West Region - SJA vs HVBA
(I might have regions wrong, I don't know - I'm basing if off location of Atlanta)

That same day, each region comes up with a lake that they would want to see in the classic - and it has to be able to hold 18 boats comfortably. And that lake doesn't have to be one that is on anyone's schedule. Any piece of water is open game - be it Lanier, Carter's, Seminole, or where ever.

The committee then meets up on that Sunday after the Regionals with the lakes in mind, and throws them in a hat. I think the only restriction as far as motor goes if it's a gas lake, should be 40hp. If you gottem, use em. A motor doesn't win a championship - you and the lure on the end of your line does that.

I don't think the entry fees of $60-70 will pay out the spots... so I think we still keep it at $100 per boat for the regional. Clubs can still provide that money how ever they see fit. So with 3 regions at 12 boats each, that's still $3000.

As far as payout...
Regionals - $5 per person side pot for biggest fish (that's $120 per Region)

Championship 
1st - $1400
2nd - $1000
3rd - $600
4th - $500
5th - $100
Big Fish - side pot of $5 per angler going to biggest fish
And the prizes can be awarded by drawing or placement. This way everyone has a shot at something. But if you win one prize (as a team, because I'm sure the prizes come in twos), then that's it and  you can't win another drawing for a prize.

And one other thing - if you are a representative for your club, we need your input - or atleast someone from your club... don't just sit back and watch, take part in the game. Otherwise your club gets left in the dust. 


Good job with the idea guys - keep'm coming... we'll make this thing better yet


----------



## CTY

Sounds good to me.  For the second day you simply put  the names of 500+ acre lakes for this area in a hat and draw one after day one is over.  That way everyone has an equal amount of time to pre-fish and evereyone should pretty much be on equal ground for the 2nd round.
-
I think including big lakes is not a great idea.  Most people have a 9.9 horse motor at the most.....nice thought, but that would likely sway most from participating.  I think the gas motor lakes should be limited to Juliette, St. Mountain and High Falls...or something with identicle limitations.

Other than that it all sounds good....its worth showing up just to see Meason in person.


----------



## krusty

Well, since everyone has one...  I think you really only have a couple of choices.  Either a one day qualifier like Meason suggested followed by a one day Elite type format for the final day with 18 boats all on the same lake at the same time.  Or you have everyone for a two day (sat/sun) event at the same time on the same lake.  And if that means you have to fish a lake like Varner, Juliette, Sinclair, Jackson, Toona, etc; then so be it.   But then at least everyone is on a level playing ground as far as conditions, water, etc.  As for the payout, I like the example HH has suggested.  Pay 1st through 4th or 5th place, then the balance gets split up between the club with the greatest weight and the guy that catches the big fish on the final day.  As for the other prizes, categorize them by value and they go to the 1st place to possibly the 18th place depending on how many prizes are donated.  I also don't see a reason why this couldn't be done this year either since I am not sure that everyone is all that happy with the current format.   Either way it goes, I'll fish it, have fun, and sling it until my right arm falls off.  btw- I fish with BANG for those that don't know.

Later


----------



## Meason

I agree with CTY (chris) that the big lakes prolly won't work; however, a lake could be determined now and that would allow ample time for teams to sneak out and practice.  

There are numerous lakes within an hour of Atlanta that could host an 18 boat state championship.  Black shoals, Varner, High Falls, Horton, Stone Mt (350ish acres).  Then there are lakes within 2 hours of Atl: Lathem, Lucas, Juliette...


----------



## russ010

Meason said:


> I agree with CTY (chris) that the big lakes prolly won't work; however, a lake could be determined now and that would allow ample time for teams to sneak out and practice.
> 
> There are numerous lakes within an hour of Atlanta that could host an 18 boat state championship.  Black shoals, Varner, High Falls, Horton, Stone Mt (350ish acres).  Then there are lakes within 2 hours of Atl: Lathem, Lucas, Juliette...



sounds good to me


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Sounds good to me, anyone know where you can rent outboard motors 9.9. all we have is a 25 hp. and a lot of folks in the north region do not even have a gas motor. But I really like the sound of the format.


----------



## russ010

I don't know where you can rent motors like that... I've got a 20hp, but it runs like a 5hp - something is wrong with that thing


----------



## MerkyWaters

As far as Allatoona, Carters, Lanier, Seminole, or which ever large scale mentioned (For the most part USACE ran reservoirs), I do not want to see them as one of the options for our competition. 

Reasons: Permits, Size, +Boat Traffic, Safety Concerns, etc...

I feel HH, as well as the other comittee, should make this decision about whether or not this years schedule should be allowed to change. My impressions from the other comittee members at the meeting was that the format discussed at the meeting was finalized and *Set for the 2010 JBAIT*. *Could the remaining JBAIT comittee members please input*....maybe I was misinformed?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Finalization*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> I understand that not everyone will agree that this format, and or payout schedule is appealing. But with the six of us sitting at the round table ..... this is what was decided for the 2010 event.
> 
> However, with this being said ..... we welcome criticism and praises alike.



I believe this will inform everyone about whether or not 2010 Format can change. Like I said recently we need to move forward and start a new 2011 JBAIT Format ( I am fixin to start for open discussion). So any new discussion please move to the new thread.

Thank you,

Merrick


----------



## CTY

I would like to challenge Derik Snider to a bench press contest at the Lake Varner boat ramp next Sat.  I would do it a Cedar Creek but I don't think the boat ramp is big enough


----------



## russ010

MerkyWaters said:


> I feel HH, as well as the other comittee, should make this decision about whether or not this years schedule should be allowed to change. My impressions from the other comittee members at the meeting was that the format discussed at the meeting was finalized and *Set for the 2010 JBAIT*. *Could the remaining JBAIT comittee members please input*....maybe I was misinformed?



I think we should let Terry be the sole decision maker as to whether or not this is still open for debate since he is the Tournament Director. If it is - then we talk to our clubs, get their input and actually have some opinions to work off of for the format, which is something we really didn't have before. Then we, as committee members, compromise to a conclusion.

If it's closed, then that's it. We move on and fish it as it is and start discussing how the 2011 JBAIT should be ran.


----------



## Meason

Finally agree 110% with Russ.  That's how it was supposed to be anyway......  6 people shouldn't have made decisions for 72 people without some input from the members.....


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I also agree with russ


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I understand that not everyone will agree that this format, and or payout schedule is appealing. But with the six of us sitting at the round table ..... this is what was decided for the 2010 event.




Just in case everyone missed HH's quote that I quoted.


I understand what I said may have been strong about the committee's decision but Terry Lee does have the recognition of the Director of JBAIT and I will respect his and any other for that matter. 

FYI: It makes no difference the small things of JBAIT (rules, format, locations, etc...) to me other than I am simply thrilled to have SWAT represented.


----------



## Jim Lee

Let Terry decide  on 2010 (this is his baby now 6 years old). I hope we know soon so that we can move forward. Too much drama. I don`t think anyone "got their way". As for JBAT 2011, you have more than a year to present ideas.


----------



## Derek Snider

*j-bait*



russ010 said:


> I think we should let Terry be the sole decision maker as to whether or not this is still open for debate since he is the Tournament Director. If it is - then we talk to our clubs, get their input and actually have some opinions to work off of for the format, which is something we really didn't have before. Then we, as committee members, compromise to a conclusion.
> 
> If it's closed, then that's it. We move on and fish it as it is and start discussing how the 2011 JBAIT should be ran.




I agree with you on this Russ and I'm in hopes of Terry being willing to bring this to the table one last time, but if he decides not to I completely understand. Posting on this thread is time consuming enough,  much less meeting with the committee and trying to get something accomplished. The majority of us have families that we owe our time and attention to outside of tournament fishing.  I don't envy Terry or any other tournament directors position in having to try and please a bunch of grown men. My opinions and suggestions are out there and whatever is decided from here on out is what it is as far as I'm concerned...if we don't like it, no one is making us participate. I'm not going to have any hard feelings towards anybody either way and regardless of the outcome, I sincerely recognize and appreciate the efforts put forth by the committee and the individual club presidents. Without a select fiew, we would not have the luxury of competing in organized jonboat tournaments like we all love to do.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Let me get this straight .......

Are y'all saying that the majority of the Jonboat Anglers out there, actually liked the way that OLE HAWG HITTLER had the old payout format, and want him to make a sole decision on whether or not we change the J-BAIT format for a second time this year?

I'll tell you what we will do ......... Every club representative (or active club member reading this thread) get word to your members that we are having a poll on this site to decide whether or not we should reconsider the changes that were made for the 2010 J-BAIT format.

We will set up a poll that will allow the anglers of each of the 6 clubs that will make up the field for the event make the decision on which of the following will take place ..... 

#1 - We go with the format that the committee has already laid out for 2010 ........ 

#2 - We (the committee) will supply each active member of our clubs with a survey sheet such as the example that NorthGaBowhunter suggested in the above post, and we (the committee members) will tally up the survey sheets for a majority count, and go with that format without any dispute from anyone. THE MAJORITY OF OUR ANGLERS WILL HAVE SPOKEN !!!!

Ole Hawg Hitler designed this event for Georgia's Jonboat anglers and I would be honored to have you guys make the decision by simply coming onto this forum and simply voting for #1 or #2 ....... and then call me personally to confirm your vote.

The first number that reaches the count of 37 votes (1 vote over half the field) will make the call for this year's event. Committee members can not vote. And only 1 vote per angler.

I will start the thread for the poll by the first of next week, this will give club members who may not be registered to post on this forum an opportunity to do so.

P.S ...... I will not support a Jonboat Tournament that would use the same waters that large powerful vessels run around on. It is way dangerous IMHO.

THIS IDEA HAS CHANGED A LIL' BIT -  PLEASE READ THE POLL THREAD THOROUGHLY (VOTING DATE ENDS JUNE 9TH 2010)


----------



## deepwater

I like the format and payouts Meason and Russ are talking about. I do not like the idea of fishing large lakes ( Lanier, Carters, etc.) The idea that N. GA bowhunter has about giving every club member a vote sheet is truely the most fair way to get everyones opinion. 
  As far as a 1,2 or 3 day event, it doesn't matter to me but we need to remember that some of our members only get thier kids every other weekend.
  I have no problem if changes are made to the 2010 Jbait, but I do not think it would be fair to the guys that only see thier kids on the weekends to change the date for 2010 or make it a 2 day event on 2 different weekends, a 2 day on the same weekend would seem better suited IMO.


----------



## MerkyWaters

HH, This sounds fair to all clubs. What all information will be provided on the survey sheets (ie: lakes, day(s), regional first, etc...)

When do you think you can provide the Survey sheets because alot of our anglers probably do not have internet access and I feel that the survey sheet should be the best method from our club.


----------



## TJBassin

Aint gonna concern me anyway, but by being a member of LWB for a minute now I like Measons better.


----------



## Muddywater

was the committee members not elected by each club to represent them at the meeting? If they were and the outcome is not liked, it looks as though members might want to go to there elected officials and ask "why".


P.S.    Kum BA YA


----------



## TJBassin

I dont think everybody that fishes with a club was aware that this was all final. I thought this was a time for officialls to get to know one another and let each club know what the other was bringing to the table.


----------



## T LEE

If you have an elimination day with 2 clubs the team numbers will be way out of balance on championship day. If you're tired of SJA hogging the tropy just say so
I guess the whole concept of determining who had the overall best jonboat club has been lost. Being consistent throughout the entire season should be rewarded and not left to an elimination day that would put some really good teams out of the championship day. The only thing wish could change is to have all boats together at the same time.
Juliette would cure this problem.
I could care less about the payout part.


----------



## lizard drager

well,i just got home and good lord look what i missed.holy moly.you all have come together.can we all just.......be friends.ok,i vote terry lee for president,how soon can you get a republican in the white house?as far as the jbait,i just want to fish,hope i get the opertunity.


----------



## deepwater

jtken said:


> was the committee members not elected by each club to represent them at the meeting? If they were and the outcome is not liked, it looks as though members might want to go to there elected officials and ask "why".
> 
> 
> P.S.    Kum BA YA



Thats what I thought but... KUM BA YA... now all together KUM BA YA


----------



## Meason

Ted, I disagree that the "spirit" of proving the best trail will be lost.  There may be an imbalance but the strongest will move to day two.  If it's structured like I suggested and SJA goes head to head with HVBA on day one and y'all send 4 of 6 to the championship then y'all have a pretty good chance to represent well and possibly win..... again.  If y'all only send 2 of 6 then SJA didn't represent well and probably wouldn't win.  The most consistent trail will still shine.

This format puts teams on the same body of water on the same day.

I VOTE #2............


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hey Merky ......

I think that Mean Mike is wanting some credit for your format idea 

Look at post #43 on this thread ...... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=500569


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Hey Merky ......
> 
> I think that Mean Mike is wanting some credit for your format idea
> 
> Look at post #43 on this thread ......
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=500569



Goodness that has been so long ago I forgot about it! 
As far as credit I guess there has to be a patent on things to get credit! Oh well!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> HH, This sounds fair to all clubs. What all information will be provided on the survey sheets (ie: lakes, day(s), regional first, etc...)
> 
> When do you think you can provide the Survey sheets because alot of our anglers probably do not have internet access and I feel that the survey sheet should be the best method from our club.



Several format options would be listed on the survey sheet.

Example :

1 day tourney (everyone on the same lake).
2 day tourney with a 50% field cut after day one (everyone on the same lake).
2 day tourney without a cut (everyone fishes 2 days on the same lake).
2 day - split lake/field - with a 50% field cut after day one, and draw a lake for day 2.
2 day - 2 lake/field split - rotate lakes, no field cut.
3 day - 3 lake/field split - rotate lakes, no field cut. 

Top 6 teams invited
Top 5 teams invited
Top 4 teams invited
Top 3 teams invited

$100.00 Per team entry fee
$ 80.00 per team entry fee
$60.00 per team entry fee

Payout
40% 1st place
20% 2nd place
15% 3rd place
12% 4th place
8% 5th place
5% 6th place
Club 0 %

50% 1st place
30% 2nd place
20% 3rd place
Club 0 %

45% 1st place
25% 2nd place
15% 3rd place
Club 15%

This is something similar to what the survey would look like if option #2 is chosen by our anglers. Each angler would then be given a sheet to fill out by circling the format choices in each group (lake - #of days - payout) that they would like to see used.


----------



## Shane B.

*opinion*

Ok, here is my two sense worth. I could care less where or when we fish! My partner and myself are going to go as hard as we can to win, so i hope we are on some one elses water. It just makes the win that much sweeter! You have guys that wont come and fish with us, but we have been north alot and have  done pretty good.So bring on cedar creek and that over fished  big pond called varner!


----------



## Shane B.

Shane B. said:


> Ok, here is my two sense worth. I could care less where or when we fish! My partner and myself are going to go as hard as we can to win, so i hope we are on some one elses water. It just makes the win that much sweeter! You have guys that wont come and fish with us, but we have been north alot and have  done pretty good.So bring on cedar creek and that over fished  big pond called varner!


I forgot to add,That is if we make the top six!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TJBassin said:


> I dont think everybody that fishes with a club was aware that this was all final. I thought this was a time for officialls to get to know one another and let each club know what the other was bringing to the table.



After researching some of my earlier posts, I have to say that I understand why you guys feel as though you were all miss lead.

I found this statement that I made a couple of months ago in post #33,  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=500569  and that is why (as the tournament director) I have given our anglers the chance to vote on the 2010 format decision ...... after all, it is y'allz state championship.

Thanks for joining the discussion Theo.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

tsnider08 said:


> leave everything like it is for the 2010 tx except the payout. that's all that needs to change for this years event. we can talk changing the whole thing for 2011.



You will have the option to design the event as you see fit, if #2 wins the poll. This does not mean that the majority will fill in the survey exactly as you do, but, you will get your chance to choose in the matter.

If #1 wins, everything that the committee put into place will be used for the format.

Don't forget to vote once the poll is up.


----------



## tsnider08

I hear ya HH! I believe this poll and survey deal will work. What is decided by this should be a very fair evaluation of what the majority wants to happen. Ultimately, I'll fish it either way just because I love it! Thanks again for all you do for us!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

tsnider08 said:


> I hear ya HH! I believe this poll and survey deal will work. What is decided by this should be a very fair evaluation of what the majority wants to happen. Ultimately, I'll fish it either way just because I love it! Thanks again for all you do for us!!



So do I Travis, what's funny is .... The Rockinator brought up this same idea about a survey sheet while we were driving in from work this evening. And then I see where NGBH had suggested the same idea, and thought why not let every angler have an opportunity to choose the format.

I knew that I had your support either way brother, now let's go get our $#@% Cup Back.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Shane B. said:


> I forgot to add,That is if we make the top six!



Y'all are coming through LWB like we were tied to a dock dude !!!!

What do you mean, "if we make it"?

I know, I know ...... lotta reeling to do before October.

Thanks for dropping in, now we got some anglers showing up over here.


----------



## T LEE

I vote with Shane
If i make it i will show up period
I just hope this don't turn into the squekkkky wheel gets the grease!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

T LEE said:


> I vote with Shane
> If i make it i will show up period
> I just hope this don't turn into the squekkkky wheel gets the grease!!!



Ditto


----------



## Meason

Yea, I hate when a single squeaky wheel needs all the grease; however, when most of the wheels on the train are squeaking, you better grease 'em or they'll fall off.....


----------



## T LEE

If someone don't want to ride the train they can jump off at any time. Im sure someone would love there spot(but first you have to earn one and the season is just half over)Alot of folks counting money too soon.


----------



## Muddywater

T LEE said:


> If someone don't want to ride the train they can jump off at any time. Im sure someone would love there spot(but first you have to earn one and the season is just half over)Alot of folks counting money too soon.



This man should be the president of the United States. Well said T


----------



## Derek Snider

*j-bait*



T LEE said:


> If someone don't want to ride the train they can jump off at any time. Im sure someone would love there spot(but first you have to earn one and the season is just half over)Alot of folks counting money too soon.



I don't know who is counting money too soon, but its not me. Heck I don't even have a consistent partner for a regular season tournament, much less the j-bait. However, I would like to have the chance to fish for as much money as possible so that if I do win I can buy more than gas spent and dinner. 
I have fished with all four southern based trails for at least one season each over the years. I have the upmost respect for every club president and the people that help them make it happen. We all have our differences of opinion on the best way to do this thing and in the end not everyone is gonna be happy. I would hate to see this get ugly and fall apart due to our ego's getting the best of us. Believe me when I tell you guys, I sincerely believe we are dealing with good people here coming from every club.
Last year's turnout ( or lack there of ) caused great concern on the future of the j-bait. If I understand it correctly, that is a big reason on why the " committe " was formed and called upon to make this thing bigger and better for the future. Next thing you know, the committee met and a 2010 format was in place. I made no bones about my disagreements with the payout and/or the format. If the vast majoriy is not satisfied with the format, I'm afraid that the turnout for the j-bait will reflect this and that we haven't improved anything over last years. That said, I am prepared to accept whatever the majority wishes to do and if it does indeed appeal to the majority, then I believe that lower placed teams will jump on the train in place of higher placed teams that don't fish for whatever their reasons may be. In the end , a full field of qualified  boats will be a huge success and the j-bait along with jonboat fishing in general will grow and become more recognized for years to come.


----------



## RAH

Like Shane B. said , He and I will be there regardless of what foremat is chosen by the majority. I know that Terry Lee has put alot of time and effort into this and all of our regular season tournaments . And I myself greatly appreciate everything that he does for this sport.


----------



## Jim Lee

I will be there (if we qualify). Thanks to Terry Lee! He just wants to make this tournament the best it can be. I am glad I am not the one to deal with all this. He doesn`t deserve this.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

RAH said:


> Like Shane B. said , He and I will be there regardless of what foremat is chosen by the majority. I know that Terry Lee has put alot of time and effort into this and all of our regular season tournaments . And I myself greatly appreciate everything that he does for this sport.



Thanks for commenting Ricky, and thanks for the support that Shane and yourself have given L.W.B & myself since joining our club.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> I will be there (if we qualify). Thanks to Terry Lee! He just wants to make this tournament the best it can be. I am glad I am not the one to deal with all this. He doesn`t deserve this.



Thank you sir, and you are very welcome.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The J-BAIT Format Poll has now been posted. Please read the paragraphs at the top of the thread post carefully.

Do not comment on that thread.

Please study each format, calculate the payouts verses travel time, practice time etc. ect ...... and pick your poison carefully.

You will not be allowed to change your vote.

This poll will end on June 9th 2010. The numbers will be tallied, and the format with the most votes will be used for the 2010 J-BAIT.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I thought that I would let you guys know that we can still discuss what is taking place with the format on this thread.

I hope that everyone is O.K with the anglers being able to choose 1 of the 3 formats that are listed on the poll thread.

I really hated to change things after the committee had decided a format, but hey, I hated to change the original (Highfalls Lake) format that I had already posted last year.

At least this way, the majority of the anglers will have chosen which of the 3 formats offered to use as this year's format.

I just never want to make a decision about a bass tournament, that may cause me a friendship with anyone. This is all just a sporting game (IMHO), and it would never be worth loosing a friend. So let's just pick a format, and in October, we can play the game ..... and may the best team/club (on that day or days) win.


----------



## tsnider08

Quick question Terry, if we can still ask questions about the formats before we post our votes. Why would the entry fee change from format B to format C ? I like format C, but believe that the fees should remain 100 per team so the pay out stays up. Odds are we wouldn't win it, but whoever does deserves the best payout possible. Just a question, Thanks!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The formats carry entry fee options ....

A = No entry fee for qualifying anglers
B = High entry fee for qualifying anglers
c = Lower entry fee for qualifying anglers

Format C was posted by an angler, other anglers claimed that they liked it ..... so C was put into the options, just as it was proposed .... Sorry.

Quite honestly Travis, I think that we could debate a perfect format forever, and still not get it right.


----------



## tsnider08

what we have to choose from is great.  thank you for all you do buddy.


----------



## tsnider08

Just posted my vote. How come only LWB guys are voting? Anyway, I believe that format C offers the best and fairest format. The money can be fixed for 2011. This format will be very fun and exciting.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

tsnider08 said:


> Just posted my vote. How come only LWB guys are voting?



There is 1 vote from an SJA member


----------



## tsnider08

oops, sorry! missed that one


----------



## TeamYarter

I agree with you travis i think choice C is the better most competitive format but wish the entry fee would also be 100 dollars like B.


----------



## Shane B.

I wish that there was more lakes the size of juliette, which is really the only choice if we are all going to compete on the same day!If there is any body that thinks that we have an advantage on that lake then they are wrong because Ricky H and myself have never took a 1st over there!


----------



## Shane B.

I believe that the jbait should be held there every year, because it will hold alot of anglers and you can actually get on a pattern and take it from here to there! I guess what I mean is that these smaller lakes dont have the options that you need on a lake to have a tx this size. Just my 2!


----------



## Shane B.

Why are most of the northern clubs not voting?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I just hope that the J-BAIT Committee Members take a good look at this poll, and at least halfheartedly agree with me that MAYBE we may have made a wrong decision with the format that we came up with at our meeting ...... if the votes continue in the direction that they are headed.

And, I want to thank every Jonboat Club Member that has and will participate in the poll to determine the 2010 J-BAIT format.


----------



## russ010

Shane B. said:


> Why are most of the northern clubs not voting?



cause a lot of them don't have the internet or they don't get on GON

I'll probably have to get a manual vote from everybody at our tourney next weekend, so don't start assuming anything when you don't get any responses! Silence isn't necessarily disgruntled fishermen - but, I haven't talked to them yet about any of this new format either.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Shane B. said:


> Why are most of the northern clubs not voting?



We were told this poll was not going to get going until this week so there should be some starting to vote this week.


----------



## Meason

Terry... if option B is chosen, does that mean the the JBAIT will be at Juliette annually?


----------



## tsnider08

I think it would be cool to rotate 3 "JBait Lakes". Julliete, High Falls, and Stone Mountain. Are there really any other lakes big enough?


----------



## russ010

**Edit** - if you're talking about 36 boats at once, then heck no on the following. 18 boats are ok though...

Lathem & Cedar Creek could probably do it...

Carters ReReg is really the only lake that is over 500acres in our schedule, but to me (and this is me personally), it fishes small.


----------



## tsnider08

Do yall fish swim baits alot up there on Lathem?


----------



## russ010

some of the guys do... I still haven't fished them that much. They do pretty good with them, but I still like my big worms


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Meason said:


> Terry... if option B is chosen, does that mean the the JBAIT will be at Juliette annually?




It appears to me that a poll for choosing the format is becoming very popular amongst the Jonboat Anglers, and it is possible that the angler's votes may be used each year.

I just hope that support from the anglers is shown towards the Championship Tournament, no matter what the out come is once the votes are tallied up.


----------



## Steve78

tsnider08 said:


> I think it would be cool to rotate 3 "JBait Lakes". Julliete, High Falls, and Stone Mountain. Are there really any other lakes big enough?



You got Bear Creek even though thats not likely with their tight restrictions, Black Shoals is plenty big enough and we all know about the big "overfished" pond called Varner...and Horton too


----------



## LIPS

Sorry, I just dont understand why anybody wants to fish Stone Mountain.  That is by far the worst place in GA to fish.




tsnider08 said:


> I think it would be cool to rotate 3 "JBait Lakes". Julliete, High Falls, and Stone Mountain. Are there really any other lakes big enough?


----------



## A. Taylor

LIPS said:


> Sorry, I just dont understand why anybody wants to fish Stone Mountain.  That is by far the worst place in GA to fish.



I'll 2nd that.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

tsnider08 said:


> I think it would be cool to rotate 3 "JBait Lakes". Julliete, High Falls, and Stone Mountain. Are there really any other lakes big enough?



3,600 acre Lake Juliette is the only sense-able Lake to hold a 36 to 42 boat (everyone on the same lake at the same time) Jonboat Championship event on. As offered in format B on the poll thread.

It it obvious that other formats would work, but the field has to be split up in order to use the smaller lakes like Varner, High Falls, Horton, Stone Mountain, Lathem, Lucas, Still Branch and the rest of the dozen or so lakes that fill our schedules. This type format is offered in both A & C on the poll thread.

Now we could consider dropping the invitations down to the top 3 teams from each club IN THE FUTURE, and compete on plenty of the 400 to 500 acre reservoirs


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

For the record ....

The potential Day 2 Championship Hosting Lakes according to the format (C) guide lines, considering the case that Format C were to win the vote are ......

Lake Horton
Black Shoals Lake
Lake Varner
High Falls Lake
Still Branch Reservoir

If and when either of the above mentioned lakes are used for the Day one host, that lake will be void for the day 2 drawing.


----------



## russ010

is the 65 miles as the crow flies, or by road?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> is the 65 miles as the crow flies, or by road?



I used Google Maps.


----------



## russ010

that throws the rereg out by 10 miles I guess if you're going from the center of Atlanta... that's the only lake we've got on our schedules that would fair up the game


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> that throws the rereg out by 10 miles I guess if you're going from the center of Atlanta... that's the only lake we've got on our schedules that would fair up the game



And there would be a chance that it could be eliminated, if the first day brawl between SWAT & BANG were to go down there. If C were to win, we may be able to negotiate 10 miles


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> For the record ....
> 
> The potential Day 2 Championship Hosting Lakes according to the format (C) guide lines, considering the case that Format C were to win the vote are ......
> 
> Lake Horton
> Black Shoals Lake
> Lake Varner
> High Falls Lake
> Still Branch Reservoir
> 
> If and when either of the above mentioned lakes are used for the Day one host, that lake will be void for the day 2 drawing.



I have located another lake to add to this list.

Lake Juliette .  

<br /><small>View Larger Map</small>


----------



## russ010

I was wondering why you didn't put it - - but what ramp are y'all using? I googled it last night and could only really see one visible ramp that was on the north end


----------



## Shane B.

*format c*

As I said before it does'nt matter to me which format wins. It would have been nice to fish against everybody at once, another thing, there is just to much battery charging and driving involved in format a and c! It seems like it would be better to get it all done in one day no matter what lake we do it on.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I was wondering why you didn't put it - - but what ramp are y'all using? I googled it last night and could only really see one visible ramp that was on the north end



Lake Juliette, for what ever reason never crossed my mind last night as I was researching the possible lakes to add to the list.

Dames Ferry ramp would be used if format (B Old School) were to win the poll.

The marker pin on the map link that I provided is sorta in between the two ramps.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> For the record ....
> 
> The potential Day 2 Championship Hosting Lakes according to the format (C) guide lines, considering the case that Format C were to win the vote are ......
> 
> Lake Horton
> Black Shoals Lake
> Lake Varner
> High Falls Lake
> Still Branch Reservoir
> 
> If and when either of the above mentioned lakes are used for the Day one host, that lake will be void for the day 2 drawing.



Aside from the addition of Lake Juliette, we will add Carter's Reregulation Reservoir as an option to host the day 2 Championship round, if Format C wins the poll.

<br /><small>View Larger Map</small>


----------



## BOPBOP

While you're making changes, go ahead and make entry fees $100 per boat.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just curious Terry is there 2 boat ramps at each end of juliette. The north ga. clubs has no 10 hp motors that I know of. we will be trolling motor only, I'm guessing and on a 3000 acre lake we will be stuck in the end with the boat ramp. a few of us has motors but ther to big. we don't have the bigger lakes up here.
if we could look at maps and have a choice it would be nice.
looking forward to it.


----------



## bassman

*Why change the Jbait*

I would like to voice my opinion, I have been running a tournament trail since 1987 and I have heard so much bickering about the jbait tournament that it getting very old, IF ITS NOT BROKE WHY FIX IT. This is not the Bassmasters or the FLW, stop trying to make it so difficult or confusing its just a bass tournament out of jonboats so that a few guys can go out NOT spend a bunch of money and have a fun day of fishing. Let's stop all this nonsense and stay focused and quit worrying about voting polls, everyone was fine the way it was until you wanted to change it. I would like to know why Ya'll feel like its needs to be changed.

Rick Burns-SJBA


----------



## Shane B.

bassman said:


> I would like to voice my opinion, I have been running a tournament trail since 1987 and I have heard so much bickering about the jbait tournament that it getting very old, IF ITS NOT BROKE WHY FIX IT. This is not the Bassmasters or the FLW, stop trying to make it so difficult or confusing its just a bass tournament out of jonboats so that a few guys can go out NOT spend a bunch of money and have a fun day of fishing. Let's stop all this nonsense and stay focused and quit worrying about voting polls, everyone was fine the way it was until you wanted to change it. I would like to know why Ya'll feel like its needs to be changed.
> 
> Rick Burns-SJBA


just out of curiosity, when you say you wanted to change it who are you refering to?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Rick,

I appreciate and value your opinion just as I do everyone else's. Trust me, I have heard a lot more bickering concerning the J-BAIT than ANYONE can imagine over the last 7 years (I expect it). And in my opinion, it was broken 5 years ago, when a portion of the format was changed to allow cross over teams to represent every club that they qualified through, I valued the request, I agreed with the person that made the complaint, and I made the format change ..... You do remember that, don't ya?

The format was once again changed to accommodate two (2) new clubs that have been invited to join us for our (Jonboat Anglers) State Championship. Which IMHO, is not just another Jonboat Tournament. I agree that it is supposed to be more about having fun and competing against anglers that we may not get to see all year, but we are talking about us Jonboat anglers competing to win GEORGIA'S biggest Jonboat Tournament of the year.

I have to admit that I got tangled up in my own mind with some of the ideas that I came up with to reformat the event (and I apologize for that). I decided that we needed to form a committee that included one (1) member from each club (Great Idea) ..... The not so great idea that I had, was to have the committee reformat the tournament without any input from the anglers that could potentially be competing in the event. I TAKE FULL RESPONSIBILITY FOR THIS MESS.

In my opinion, the poll was/is the best remedy to try and fix MY mistake. I want the anglers to want to compete all year for a chance to participate in an event that they can respect as being our State Championship. And, based on the support that the poll has received ..... the anglers appreciate the opportunity to vote for the J-BAIT format.

Terry Lee
J-BAIT Director


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

BOPBOP said:


> While you're making changes, go ahead and make entry fees $100 per boat.



I'm not making any changes to the format options, I have no clue as to what you are insinuating.

The formats that are listed in the first post on the poll thread will be honored ...... just as they are listed. 

PS .... Tell Mean Mike if he wanted to play for more money, then he should have studied the formats a lil' more before placing his vote


----------



## bassman

*Jbait format*

Terry,

I just think the jbait should be a one day tournament. You can put on a better tournament by focusing on a one day versus a two day tournament. I know how much time and effort it takes to put all this together so why not focus on a one day instead of dragging it out and wearing yourself out because no one will appreciate all your work because there not putting all the time and energy and stress into the tournament. All I am trying to say is focus on one day and then you can make it a great tournament.

Rick


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I know Rick, and hind site is 20/20 ...... I can't disagree that a 1 day tournament is a great format for the event.

I do have the format designed that will be put into place for the 2011 J-BAIT. I just thought that since obviously I may have messed up with the 2010 tournament format ..... that it would be best to allow the anglers themselves the opportunity to fix it by voting on which format should be used this year.

I truly appreciate your support, and nobody will ever realize the stress that has/will be spent trying to make the tournament appealing, so that the majority of our Jonboat anglers will appreciate it. 

PS .......  I will enjoy being a part of either format, whether Mike & I qualify to participate or not.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The 2011 J-BAIT Format will be chosen from 1 of the 3 that are listed on the poll thread by the 2010 winning club.

So, now the club not only brings home the cup, but they will also choose the following year's J-BAIT Format.

If format (A) were to be chosen by the winning club for the 2011 format , it does not necessarily mean that the two lakes that are listed on the poll at the present time will be the lakes to host the event, I believe that we need to set a size limit for the lake(s) if 18 or more boats will be competing on them at once.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just curious Terry is there 2 boat ramps at each end of juliette. The north ga. clubs has no 10 hp motors that I know of. we will be trolling motor only, I'm guessing and on a 3000 acre lake we will be stuck in the end with the boat ramp. a few of us has motors but ther to big. we don't have the bigger lakes up here.
> if we could look at maps and have a choice it would be nice.
> looking forward to it.



If (C) wins the poll, and Juliette or Highfalls are drawn for the day 2 host, the committee will vote on whether or not we will go electric only on those two lakes. But, a 10 hp limit has been declared should format (B) win the poll.


----------



## GAbigdon

I may of missed it but does the total weight from each club carry over to day 2 or just the ones that move on to day 2


----------



## GAbigdon

What about Stone Mountain


----------



## russ010

If you let the winning club pick the lakes - you're going to be right back where you are now with this voting... and that's gonna happen no matter what club wins. Just pick a format and fish it. People who want to show up will, those who don't, won't. You're getting the majority votes now, and if you want the most participation - that's what it's going to take.

I'm getting a lot of PMs from people, and the above is the general conclusion from all of them.


----------



## Shane B.

You know I bet that if varner was the lake for format b then it woud win by a landslide, just my two!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

GAbigdon said:


> I may of missed it but does the total weight from each club carry over to day 2 or just the ones that move on to day 2



Nobodies weights would be carried over.



GAbigdon said:


> What about Stone Mountain



St. Mt. is only 350 acres.



russ010 said:


> If you let the winning club pick the lakes - you're going to be right back where you are now with this voting... and that's gonna happen no matter what club wins. Just pick a format and fish it. People who want to show up will, those who don't, won't. You're getting the majority votes now, and if you want the most participation - that's what it's going to take.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of PMs from people, and the above is the general conclusion from all of them.



Russ,

The winning club would not necessarily be picking the lake (unless they chose format (B). And which ever format that team chooses will be used. The decision would be made within the winning club.


----------



## Meason

Agree with Russ!  The majority is speaking!  The whole reason for changing anything is to appeal to the majority so they'll show up.  Whatever wins needs to be put in place from now on or until changes are imperative..... my .02....


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Russ,
> 
> The winning club would not necessarily be picking the lake (unless they chose format (B). And which ever format that team chooses will be used. The decision would be made within the winning club.



I should have been more clear - it's not about the lakes... it's the format that they choose.


----------



## Shane B.

*tx*

I still don't understand why anybody  would want to make this a two day when you could get it done in one and fish against every one at once, save batteries and gas!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Meason said:


> Agree with Russ!  The majority is speaking!  The whole reason for changing anything is to appeal to the majority so they'll show up.  Whatever wins needs to be put in place from now on or until changes are imperative..... my .02....



 If the vote turns out to be 51% vs. 49%, as it is subject to do ..... then both formats would obviously be very popular.

And, you might need to be very careful what you wish for ...... there is still a lot of active members who have not participated in the poll yet.


----------



## Meason

Make no mistake my good friend, HAWGHUNNA.  I am truly 50/50.  I honestly could care less.  My support for "c" is based on my desire to have the most support for our tournament.  For example, the BANG and SWAT guys don't routinely use 10hp motors.   We may lose their support if they have to fish it electric or try to find 10's and cannot.  You'll open up another can of crap if you try to make us fish Juliette electric only and may lose support.  If the majority decides on "b" then let's have it at Juliette every year.  I just think for the sake of stability, let's decide on a format and go with it from now on......


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Meason said:


> Make no mistake my good friend, HAWGHUNNA.  I am truly 50/50.  I honestly could care less.  My support for "c" is based on my desire to have the most support for our tournament.  For example, the BANG and SWAT guys don't routinely use 10hp motors.   We may lose their support if they have to fish it electric or try to find 10's and cannot.  You'll open up another can of crap if you try to make us fish Juliette electric only and may lose support.  If the majority decides on "b" then let's have it at Juliette every year.  I just think for the sake of stability, let's decide on a format and go with it from now on......



#1 - ROTFLMAO  

#2 - Didn't you contradict yourself with the green & blue statements?

Why The 2010 Winning Club Will Choose The 2011 J-BAIT Format - It seems as though nobody really cares if their club pays their entry fees, or if their club has a chance to win money as a club. But, we will have a club competition that will be rewarded with the opportunity to choose one of the formats that are listed on the poll as the format to be used the following year. This way, if we have half of the anglers that agreed on one format and lost the vote ..... then they would not necessarily be stuck to that format every year. This rule will (IMO) spark some interest amongst club competition as well as individual teams.


----------



## Shane B.

Meason said:


> Make no mistake my good friend, HAWGHUNNA.  I am truly 50/50.  I honestly could care less.  My support for "c" is based on my desire to have the most support for our tournament.  For example, the BANG and SWAT guys don't routinely use 10hp motors.   We may lose their support if they have to fish it electric or try to find 10's and cannot.  You'll open up another can of crap if you try to make us fish Juliette electric only and may lose support.  If the majority decides on "b" then let's have it at Juliette every year.  I just think for the sake of stability, let's decide on a format and go with it from now on......


Juliette sounds good to me every year, at least the lake is big enough to where you dont have to be on that merry go round!


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> This rule will (IMO) spark some interest amongst club competition as well as individual teams.



It's sure to spark.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> It's sure to spark.



Why wouldn't anyone want to see or help their club win a challenge such as this  . I mean, it looks as though 2 of the 3 formats are liked pretty equally, and once a club wins and decides the following year's J-BAIT format ...... It's only for 1 year, and then we (the clubs) battle for that privilege again. I think that it's awesome.


----------



## DEZZY

I dont think anybody should know where its going to be until the week of it then draw it then all the crying will stop.Then nobody has the upper hand because then its off limits and cant anybody say well we did have a chance to fish it.Put all the lakes that each club fishes in a hat and DRAW IT!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Meason said:


> Make no mistake my good friend, HAWGHUNNA.  I am truly 50/50.  I honestly could care less.  My support for "c" is based on my desire to have the most support for our tournament.  For example, the BANG and SWAT guys don't routinely use 10hp motors.   We may lose their support if they have to fish it electric or try to find 10's and cannot.  You'll open up another can of crap if you try to make us fish Juliette electric only and may lose support.  If the majority decides on "b" then let's have it at Juliette every year.  I just think for the sake of stability, let's decide on a format and go with it from now on......



I'll ditto this 100%


----------



## tsnider08

Do you not understand the concept of debate and discussion? The only thing that is out of control is your ignorant post. I truly question your level of education, and believe that people like you is what makes things difficult. We have a great leader that does his best to make this the best event for those of us that participate in it. If you don't listen to the people that participate in the event, you won't have an event! And when is the last time you seen the tax man collecting money at a fishing tournament. Really??


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jerad said:


> This whole thing is crazy!!     This  is not run well at all. You can tell this by the way it is out of control. This thing needs a real leader. Make a rule and stick with it. Do not change because 4 out of 10 people say to change it. then later you change it again. Im sure this turns a lot of fisherman off of this Tournament because of all the munbo jumbo going on.   This thing needs a real leader. Not someone who changes with the wind.



Thank tha Lord, another fan 

I'm quite sure that you are not the only person who thinks this. Maybe I do myself ...... heck, that's probably why I felt that it was best to allow our Jonboat Club Members to choose the format. Who better than them, to know what they want?

Thanks for your criticism jerad.


----------



## RAH

Hey terry, Don't you just love people who stick their nose into things they have absolutely nothing to do with ? Your hearing from the people that really matter, just keep up the good work and I am behind you 100%! Thanks once again for all you do for the clubs and all the Georgia members.


----------



## brandon hightower

hey jerad heres an idea  start up your own club in ALABAMA and see if you can hold it together for 20 + years. these fishermen may have different opinions but its just like everything else in life some people like it some dont. wether you see it or not HAWGHUNNA is doin a great job of organizing this event and he surely has my support. who cares if you dont like it you arent even a member, this is a georgia matter so keep your criticism over the border and leave this to the members. we cant all be people pleasers. but the man does his best.  thanks hawghunna keep this tourney alive its gonna be a fun adventure.


----------



## livewire

Why not let last years and 4 time champs pick the format and lake of 2010?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

livewire said:


> Why not let last years and 4 time champs pick the format and lake of 2010?



That's an excellent idea, and we will ...... as soon as they/y'all become 5 time Georgia Jonboat Club Champions 

Oh, my bad .... not for 2010, all the anglers are picking it.


----------



## Shane B.

*change*

Just wondering, why the guys that voted for c dont want to just put it all on the line in one day and face everybody at once?


----------



## russ010

probably because there is a 2-day tourney there 2 weeks before the JBAIT

Not the only reason, but that's one of the few that I'm hearing of... along with a lot of guys just won't travel that far to fish a lake they aren't going to prefish and throw away $100 bucks plus gas


----------



## Shane B.

russ010 said:


> probably because there is a 2-day tourney there 2 weeks before the JBAIT
> 
> Not the only reason, but that's one of the few that I'm hearing of... along with a lot of guys just won't travel that far to fish a lake they aren't going to prefish and throw away $100 bucks plus gas


So then if we changed it to a lake closer to the atlanta area, then the one day would be alright? Because I have no advantage there and I will fish a lake blind. We went to Lathem last year with coldwater and none of us had ever seen that lake before! BTW juliette is not like the smaller lakes, it fishes more like a big res. so you are more able to  put a pattern together.


----------



## russ010

personally - I don't care... and I really don't think they care about the lakes being fished - the guys are voting the way they want. I just mentioned some reasons I've heard.

But, there aren't any other lakes that can hold 36 boats at one time, unless you get on the big waters. I don't think location will matter, I think they just want a smaller playing field for the day that matters.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

2010 J-BAIT FORMAT

Day 1 Qualifiers .... The top 6 teams in each of the 3 qualifier events will advance to day 2. An entry fee of $70.00 per team is required to participate in either of the day 1 qualifiers.

*BANG vs. SWAT @ Cedar Creek on Oct. 9th 2010
SJBA vs. HVBA @ Black Shoals on Oct. 9th 2010
JBA vs. LWB @ J.W Smith on Oct. 9th 2010*

Day 2 for the top 18 qualifying teams will be held @ Lake Horton on Oct. 10th 2010.

NOTE : There will be no practices allowed on either of the 4 Lakes mentioned above, after October 4th 2010.

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## russ010

I didn't know  you were going to draw for the day 1 events - I thought that was going to be between the individual clubs


----------



## MerkyWaters

"A neutral lake will be decided on or drawn *by each region* to host day 1."

This is quoted from option C. Day one will be decided between SWAT vs. BANG for day one.

Thank you.


----------



## Shane B.

*change*

I will bet that after the jbait is over with, just about all of the people that chose c  will wish that we would have just left it the way it was, one day everybody on the lake at once!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I didn't know  you were going to draw for the day 1 events - I thought that was going to be between the individual clubs





MerkyWaters said:


> "A neutral lake will be decided on or drawn *by each region* to host day 1."
> 
> This is quoted from option C. Day one will be decided between SWAT vs. BANG for day one.
> 
> Thank you.



I am finished with debating this tournament. Everything has been decided, now we just need to qualify, fish, and have fun.

I figured that you guys (if nobody else) would be thrilled with how the first leg of the tourney draw turned out, considering that y'all chose Cedar Creek for the format A Norther Lake.


----------



## Jim Lee

Just cut the deck in half, I`ll play from either side.


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I am finished with debating this tournament. Everything has been decided, now we just need to qualify, fish, and have fun.
> 
> I figured that you guys (if nobody else) would be thrilled with how the first leg of the tourney draw turned out, considering that y'all chose Cedar Creek for the format A Norther Lake.



We chose Cedar Creek for Format A because it was really the only lake we had big enough to hold 18 boats.

When there are only going to be 12 boats at the Regionals, it opens up every lake on our schedules. 

It doesn't matter to me - but I want to have answers for the guys who are going to qualify for regionals as to how the lakes were picked since none of us were able to make it down for the drawing.


----------



## Muddywater

Shane B. said:


> I will bet that after the jbait is over with, just about all of the people that chose c  will wish that we would have just left it the way it was, one day everybody on the lake at once!



I bet that after the j-bait is over with that everyone will be glad that they will not have to hear the complaining Was the lake not to be decided by each region?


----------



## DAWG1419

Shane B. said:


> Just wondering, why the guys that voted for c dont want to just put it all on the line in one day and face everybody at once?



Shane I voted for c because people don't want guys like me getting lucky and winning the state championship. A two day makes you work to earn the title IMO and I like two day events. If it were up to me this Jbait would be a 3 day event but seeing how I have to work  on Monday and Friday there would be no way I could. Hopefully you will understand where I'm coming from. And also I really wanted to see if I could figure out  Juliette that would have been fun. So thanks to Terry for your hard work and I hope we make the tournament.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> We chose Cedar Creek for Format A because it was really the only lake we had big enough to hold 18 boats.
> 
> When there are only going to be 12 boats at the Regionals, it opens up every lake on our schedules.
> 
> It doesn't matter to me - but I want to have answers for the guys who are going to qualify for regionals as to how the lakes were picked since none of us were able to make it down for the drawing.





jtken said:


> I bet that after the j-bait is over with that everyone will be glad that they will not have to hear the complaining Was the lake not to be decided by each region?



Look guys, 

The drawing was held ..... straight up ..... if you guys don't want to fish Cedar Creek, then y'all get together and figure out where to fish.

And by the way, High Falls Lake will be the alternate Lake for day 2.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> Just cut the deck in half, I`ll play from either side.



Just tell me where the State Championship is to be held at, and what time to be there ...... and I'm gonna fish it. Provided that I qualify, of coarse.

I can hardly wait.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DAWG1419 said:


> And also I really wanted to see if I could figure out  Juliette that would have been fun. So thanks to Terry for your hard work and I hope we make the tournament.




I have a feeling that you will still get the opportunity to see Juliette as the J-BAIT host in the future, remember that the winning club will choose which format from our poll will be used for the following year.

CWBC may want to consider adding it to their schedule, as well as High Falls .... they are both great fisheries.

And you are very welcome sir.


----------



## Muddywater

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Look guys,
> 
> The drawing was held ..... straight up ..... if you guys don't want to fish Cedar Creek, then y'all get together and figure out where to fish.
> 
> And by the way, High Falls Lake will be the alternate Lake for day 2.



Not trying to stir up anything, its just hard to keep up with whats suppose to happen, Being it changes almost daily


----------



## MerkyWaters

jtken said:


> Not trying to stir up anything, its just hard to keep up with whats suppose to happen, Being it changes almost daily



Kumbaya

And by the way, What is the purpose of having an alternate lake??


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> Kumbaya
> 
> And by the way, What is the purpose of having an alternate lake??



Horton's low water levels have forced ramp closure in past years.

Unknowingly, High Falls was draw from the hat at the same time as Horton. One of the lakes was handed to me as the alternate, and the other was Horton.


----------



## Muddywater

<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U1vr16j0CMw"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U1vr16j0CMw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jtken said:


> Not trying to stir up anything, its just hard to keep up with whats suppose to happen, Being it changes almost daily



I really don't care which lake you guys do battle on. Just bring the top 6 from y'allz fall brawl  to Lake Horton on the 10th of October for the J-BAIT


----------



## russ010

This won't be our Fall Brawl, if it is then there will be lots of prizes at the regional


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> This won't be our Fall Brawl,if it is then there will be lots of prizes at the regional



Could you elaborate please?

And this quote brings up one thing that I dislike about format C ..... We have prizes to be awarded at the J-BAIT. Half of the field will never even get a chance to see them, much less win any of them.


----------



## russ010

the regional prizes were local sponsors who had come forth - but then backed out with all the talks on this forum. 

they decided they didn't want to be associated with the JBAIT - but were willing to proceed with the fall brawl which they had been approached with before we were ever invited into the JBAIT.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> the regional prizes were local sponsors who had come forth - but then backed out with all the talks on this forum.
> 
> they decided they didn't want to be associated with the JBAIT - but were willing to proceed with the fall brawl which they had been approached with before we were ever invited into the JBAIT.



Understood. Then by all means, do not bring them to our regional event(s). They are a part of the J-BAIT.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

IS IT ALMOST OCTOBER, YET


----------



## russ010

Thank God all we have left are night tournaments for the rest of our season... that sun is brutal


----------



## Meason

I wouldn't mind seeing some night tournaments.  This w/e almost killed me... it was brutal! I'VE GOT A BURNT BALD HEAD.  It didn't help to catch 12#'s and think it was won only to find out Mark Lozynsky had 18+ and dominated....again.  He's a monster!  I hope he and Derek get eliminated in round one.  They are on FIRE and the two most dominant jonboat anglers out there right now....

PS... Leemis; aka, TVD; aka, Hawghunna; aka, HawgHitler, you could arrange for prizes to be at the qualifiers to ensure deserving anglers get their gift bags.... Remember, NEVA GIVE UP!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Meason said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing some night tournaments.  This w/e almost killed me... it was brutal! I'VE GOT A BURNT BALD HEAD.  It didn't help to catch 12#'s and think it was won only to find out Mark Lozynsky had 18+ and dominated....again.  He's a monster!  I hope he and Derek get eliminated in round one.  They are on FIRE and the two most dominant jonboat anglers out there right now....
> 
> PS... Leemis; aka, TVD; aka, Hawghunna; aka, HawgHitler, you could arrange for prizes to be at the qualifiers to ensure deserving anglers get their gift bags.... Remember, NEVA GIVE UP!



I'm thinking that LWB will see Juliette next year, as we bring back a nite tourney or two ...... sure do wish that we could do Meriwether at nite again 

Derek & Mark (and their respective partners) are always  a threat everywhere that they show up. And I am looking forward to competing with them on day one of the C format. That is, if Mark chooses to represent the JBA instead of the SJBA  . And if they both do get eliminated in the qualifier, they can join you in watching the football game on Sunday 

And, yeah ..... if there is enough prizes gathered up to go around, we could spread them out into the qualifying round. I refuse to give up Mean Mike.


----------



## russ010

I felt for y'all out there fishing saturday - I was pressure washing the house, so it was no picnic for me either. I fished Saturday night and it was still roasting at 12am.

I'm dreading starting at 4pm on Saturday - that's nothing but dead heat... but unfortunately, the place we are fishing at has posted hours of closing at 11pm, and I don't like dealing with the wardens at that place


as far as the regionals having prizes - I think that if you (each individual club) can get sponsors who are local to donate stuff - it might work out best. I mean, how many of y'all would really travel 2 hours to a bait shop to get something for the same price you can get in your back yard? Terry has got some national sponsors on board like Frogg Toggs and then Broadwell's custom rods as a top prize is something anybody can get from anywhere


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I felt for y'all out there fishing saturday - I was pressure washing the house, so it was no picnic for me either. I fished Saturday night and it was still roasting at 12am.
> 
> I'm dreading starting at 4pm on Saturday - that's nothing but dead heat... but unfortunately, the place we are fishing at has posted hours of closing at 11pm, and I don't like dealing with the wardens at that place
> 
> 
> as far as the regionals having prizes - I think that if you (each individual club) can get sponsors who are local to donate stuff - it might work out best. I mean, how many of y'all would really travel 2 hours to a bait shop to get something for the same price you can get in your back yard? Terry has got some national sponsors on board like Frogg Toggs and then Broadwell's custom rods as a top prize is something anybody can get from anywhere



Yeah, we used to fish from 5:00 pm til 1:00 am ..... it's a lil' spooky thinking about the top water plug of your partner flying through the air towards the boat as he did not wait until he felt the fish before pulling the trigger when that huge explosion goes off on the surface 

And there always seemed to be a thunder storm in the area on the nite tourneys


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I'm looking forward to some night tx's myself, I kinda know what you mean about a burnt bald head Meason, nothing no more painful. With a little consistency I look forward to fishing with ya'll in oct.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> I'm looking forward to some night tx's myself, I kinda know what you mean about a burnt bald head Meason, nothing no more painful. With a little consistency I look forward to fishing with ya'll in oct.



Meason's head got burnt on Sunday because he loaned Derek Snider his lucky hat. Derek told me @ High Falls, that he bought the hat at Dick's Sporting Goods on Saturday night ..... I was spectacle, and now we know the truth  . I actually got myself a hat very similar at V.B.S this week. Now, maybe I can start catching some fish 

I look forward to meeting all of you guys in October as well. Unfortunately, under this format ..... half of the guys that qualify will not make the trip to Horton, but I will be there either way. Hope you make the cut NGBH.


----------

